# 03/26 - Raw Discussion Thread - Oh Fuck, Kane is Still Here



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*WWE Raw preview, March 26, 2018: John Cena steps into the fire with Kane on The Road to WrestleMania*












> As John Cena’s challenge to The Undertaker remains unanswered, The Deadman’s brother Kane has emerged to target The Cenation Leader, and the two Superstars will do battle live on Raw. What might this unexpected encounter mean for Cena’s Road to WrestleMania?


*John Cena takes on The Big Red Machine*












> After The Undertaker did not respond to John Cena’s challenge to a one-on-one match at WrestleMania, The Cenation Leader labeled The Deadman a “coward,” spurring the resurgence of The Phenom’s brother Kane to defend his brother’s honor — or perhaps make a WrestleMania statement of his own — by Chokeslamming Cena in the center of the ring.
> 
> That eerie encounter last Monday on Raw inspired a match between the two longtime rivals this coming Monday night. What would a victory over Kane mean for Cena in his quest to resurrect The Undertaker for one more match on The Grandest Stage of Them All? Moreover, what are The Big Red Machine’s motivations in all of this? Is Kane vying to battle Cena at The Show of Shows in New Orleans, or is he simply stepping up to defend the reputation of his fellow Brother of Destruction?


*What’s “Woken” Matt Hardy’s next move?*












> We all saw it, but whether we understand it is another issue entirely. This past Monday’s Raw played host to The Ultimate Deletion at The Hardy Compound, where “Woken” Matt Hardy ended his Great War with Bray Wyatt by defeating him in combat and throwing the dazed Eater of Worlds into the mystical Lake of Reincarnation. Wyatt hasn’t been seen or heard from since.
> 
> Now that The Woken One’s rival has been vanquished, what is Hardy’s path to WrestleMania?


 
*Braun Strowman needs a WrestleMania partner*












> Per Raw General Manager Kurt Angle, Braun Strowman will challenge Cesaro & Sheamus for the Raw Tag Team Championship at WrestleMania, but only if he can find a partner.
> 
> The Monster Among Men doesn’t believe he needs to tag with anyone to take down The Bar, but whether he likes it or not, he’ll need someone in his corner.
> 
> When will Strowman choose his partner for The Showcase of the Immortals?


*Will Roman Reigns be 100 percent for WrestleMania?*












> As Roman Reigns was in the process of being taken into custody by U.S. Marshals for violating his suspension this past Monday night, Universal Champion Brock Lesnar brutally attacked the handcuffed Big Dog, who needed to be rushed to a local medical facility in the wake of one of the most callous assaults in WWE history.
> 
> Little is known about Reigns’ condition at this time, but one has to imagine that The Beast Incarnate’s actions have changed the landscape of the Universal Championship Match at WrestleMania. After all, most Superstars have difficulty simply standing upright in a match against The Conqueror. What chance does Reigns have if he’s still recovering from Beast-incurred injuries?


*Nia Jax’s pursuit of Alexa Bliss continues*












> The truth hurts, and for Alexa Bliss at WrestleMania, it could prove to be downright excruciating. After the Raw Women’s Champion told the world — first by accident, then intentionally — that she was simply using the formidable Nia Jax to further her own career, The Irresistible Force laid out Little Miss Bliss’ bestie Mickie James this past Monday night before chasing Alexa out of the arena.
> 
> Given the champion’s attitude and recent comments toward Nia, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle saw fit to give Jax a championship opportunity against The Goddess at WrestleMania.
> 
> Alexa evaded Nia’s wrath in Dallas, but will she have the same fortune in Cleveland, two weeks before The Showcase of the Immortals?


*Does Finn Bálor owe Seth Rollins a rematch?*












> Last week, Seth Rollins helped Finn Bálor stave off a three-on-one attack from Intercontinental Champion The Miz & the Miztourage. However, it wasn’t simply an act of kindness on The Kingslayer’s part: Bálor, Rollins says, owes him one.
> 
> On the March 12 edition of Raw, The Extraordinary Man defeated The Architect in a singles match with a roll-up, and since both men are challenging The Miz in an Intercontinental Title Triple Threat Match at WrestleMania, Rollins is looking to gain some key momentum before The Show of Shows. As such, he wants a rematch against WWE’s first Universal Champion. Will it take place?
> 
> Don’t miss Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!


.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The REAL WrestleMania Match. :vince5

Hopefully a better show than last week. I thought they took two steps back, very underwhelming, and whilst the storyline progression was there it wasn't as meaningful and the segments felt like a bit of a rehash. Especially Cena's promo.

Kane is obviously someone for Cena to run through before he gets to Taker, who I'd expect to show up here post-match. Either that or we're not seeing him until the Go Home show.

Oh, and of course, MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS :rollins I'm definitely fine with another Seth/Balor Match if it takes place, never any complaints about that.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

For the second last show before Mania, this preview looks really underwhelming. Aside from Braun, is there anything really interesting? Even in the IC title feud why do we need to see _another_ rematch between Balor and Seth? Can't they think of something else?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Really underwhelming preview. Kane vs Cena. :lauren

I suppose it give Cena a logical sub-storyline that links with The Undertaker. Not excited for the match but oh well.



Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins rematch?? :bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs. Cena? Guess I'm not watching RAW. SDL holds way more interest to me. :yes


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I was honestly terrified when they genuinely suggested that it might be Kane v Cena at Mania instead of Taker v Cena. Thank god that's not the case.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I've learned anything from WWE, it's not to expect anything. So the underwhelming preview certainly helps. I had higher expectations last week, because they had a good RAW and I was hoping the trend would continue and the preview looked decent, and it ended up a pretty shitty RAW. I'm just hoping for an enjoyable show.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

> We all saw it, but whether we understand it is another issue entirely. This past Monday’s Raw played host to The Ultimate Deletion at The Hardy Compound, where “Woken” Matt Hardy ended his Great War with Bray Wyatt by defeating him in combat and throwing the dazed Eater of Worlds into the mystical Lake of Reincarnation. Wyatt hasn’t been seen or heard from since.
> 
> Now that The Woken One’s rival has been vanquished, what is Hardy’s path to WrestleMania?


Try to count the trademarks.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I was honestly terrified when they genuinely suggested that it might be Kane v Cena at Mania instead of Taker v Cena. Thank god that's not the case.


I get terrified everytime Kane shows up and it's not because he's a 'Monster' :mj2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Brock said:


> I get terrified everytime Kane shows up and it's not because he's a 'Monster' :mj2


Yeah, i've got bags of respect for Kane as i'm sure he's one of the most genuine, respectful guys there and he's done a lot for WWE, but at the same time i've never seen someone who's just totally lost their appeal more than him. There's no 'monster' aura around him at all anymore, guy can't even move properly anymore at the best of times.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yeah, i've got bags of respect for Kane as i'm sure he's one of the most genuine, respectful guys there and he's done a lot for WWE, but at the same time i've never seen someone who's just totally lost their appeal more than him. There's no 'monster' aura around him at all anymore, guy can't even move properly anymore at the best of times.


I've not been invested in to him as a 'Monster' for a while now. The last good thing he did to me didn't even involve him being menacing, it's when he was a part of Team Hell No with Bryan. They had terrific chemistry, and Kane is surprisingly good in comedy skits. Plus the matches they had with the likes of The Shield were seriously awesome.

Like you say, all the respect for Kane in the world, but I don't feel anything anymore when he comes out. There's just no aura there.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yeah, i've got bags of respect for Kane as i'm sure he's one of the most genuine, respectful guys there and he's done a lot for WWE, but at the same time i've never seen someone who's just totally lost their appeal more than him. There's no 'monster' aura around him at all anymore, guy can't even move properly anymore at the best of times.


Same. I've got lots of genuine respect for Glenn Jacobs but as for Kane as a character/wrestler in 2018; he's spent. Said it for a few years now but there's just no value in him, esp in his remaining gimmick.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Maybe give Kane a personal feud, NOT WITH UNDERTAKER, NOT WITH FAKE KANE, NOT WITH BRAUN.

Bring in a new monster, team them up, 'til they eventually feud, maybe challenge BRAUN and 'friend'


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Please can we just have random jobbers and low carders approach Strowman backstage hoping to be his tag partner for Mania?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- I wonder how they'll follow up the Reigns/Lesnar build from last week, interested to see what they do. I've liked that they have kept Reigns from having pointless matches on the show (hasn't had a match on RAW in almost 5 weeks and they have done a good enough job in keeping them both apart while continuing the build with the recent interaction being a once sided thing. Lesnar is advertised for the two remaining RAWs before Mania so I could see them doing a Lesnar/Heyman segment where they cut a promo and maybe Reigns sits this one out to sell the beatdown. We'll see.

- It really looks like the burned through the build for Ronda/Angle vs Steph/Triple H because they really haven't been doing anything with it over the last couple of weeks. Seems like they wanted to setup the match as quickly as possible to try and create interest around Ronda's debut a few weeks in advance.

- I expect the Rollins/Balor match to end in a DQ after the Miz/Miztourage interfere. I don't think that Rollins will pick up the win here or if he does it would be by DQ after the interference. I see him winning the title at Mania.

- I am not expecting Taker to show up until the go home show.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I liked Corporate Kane because he gave him something different. But last week he looked more like a sort of "sigh, better go do this for Undertaker".
Still, with only two RAWs left I imagine Kane/Cena this one, then next week Undertaker announces he's earned the right to face him at WM.

No Ronda absolutely kills my interest but I'm happy since that's one less chance for Steph/HHH to ego trip again.
No interest in the triple thread - I get they're great but I genuinely loathe Miz and not in a heel way but more of a X-Pac heat way though Seth can put on great matches. Finn makes me want to declare myself English instead of being from Ireland anytime he shows up.
Please more Matt/Bray. It's hilarious to me. It reminds me of AJ Lee's "cute psycho" gimmick. Maybe Matt should skip around the ring, jump into Kane's arms and give him a big kiss if Undertaker doesn't show up.
And just give Braun a fucking partner already. We know he'll get one eventually - it should have been on the go home show the stipulation was made - either Braun picks one or else they face someone else then have him massacre whatever other tag team at WM and just drag someone barely conscious as his partner.

More Mean Girls with Alexa and Nia. That's one of the best things in a long, long time for the women.
Oh yeah there's a Lesnar/Reigns thing. Um... boo Lesnar for beating up a defenseless man. Yay Reigns for beating up US Marshalls? I don't know what the fuck they want. Just get JR out there, get Lesnar attacking him and Reigns saving him, everyone loves JR and it would actually get some cheers for Reigns.

Still looking forward to it. I doubt we'll get a full 18 minutes (seriously, did WWE bribe the TV stations?) without an ad break. But a man can dream.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If Bray Wyatt returns on this episode ('episode' ugh), then they are fucking stupid cunts and deserve to be shat on from a great height.

As a Bray fan I can't believe I'm saying this, but...keep Bray away. WELL away.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm back to working again on Monday nights. Thank god.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> If Bray Wyatt returns on this episode ('episode' ugh), then they are fucking stupid cunts and deserve to be shat on from a great height.
> 
> As a Bray fan I can't believe I'm saying this, but...keep Bray away. WELL away.


Bad news: He showed up at Friday's live event in Toronto.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

John better watch out for him


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Kane just wants John to embrace the hate so he can beat Taker.

Kane is such a thoughtful guy :cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Balor again? Damn, I'm liking this build much more than I thought I would.

:mark:

Also, looking forward to seeing what the next step is in Cena/Taker and what happens after the Ultimate Deletion.

Everything else?

:mj4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jersey said:


> John better watch out for him


Stop teasing me. :sodone

God damn it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Stop teasing me. :sodone
> 
> God damn it.


 Lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kind of a meh looking preview this week.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

How long is Reigns suspension? Are we even gonna get a brawl between Lesnar & Reigns or what?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Jersey said:


> How long is Reigns suspension? Are we even gonna get a brawl between Lesnar & Reigns or what?


Well Lesnar beat the fuck out of him last week so I'm assuming Roman attacks him within the next couple of weeks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Might change my mind and actually tune in for Seth and the Woken brand. :evilmatt


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I really hope they do something interesting with Matt this week. The Ultimate Deletion was by all accounts a success, so it'd be smart to capitalize on that momentum.

Rollins vs Balor is always good :eva2

Kane though? Eugh.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jersey said:


> How long is Reigns suspension? Are we even gonna get a brawl between Lesnar & Reigns or what?


They are probably riding this shoot crap until the bitter end.
If I was to guess, I could imagine Vince announcing that because of his actions, Reigns would be stripped of his Wrestlemania title shot.
Fans inevitably cheer, then Heyman comes out, and says that Brock Lesnar doesn't back down, and that he WANTS to conquer Reigns.
Vince obliges under the condition that the match at Wrestlemania would not be sanctioned by WWE.
Then Reigns beats Brock at Wrestlemania in a fake shootfight.
Next night on RAW, Reigns is told by Vince that the match wasn't sanctioned, therefore he's not the legitimate champion. Reigns tells him to take the belt if he dares, spears Vince.
Vince is fucking livid, and lets "Corporate Champion" Samoa Joe loose on Reigns to take back the belt.
And off you go with Samoa Joe.

But since Vince is a complete dumbass, this won't happen.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I’m expecting Cena about to hit the AA on Kane then the famous “gong” hits!! :mark:

Surely they aren’t going to leave Taker until the go home edition of Raw when there’s a perfect opportunity waiting with Kane.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

American badass.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Might change my mind and actually tune in for Seth and the Woken brand. :evilmatt


Tune in for Seth, Stay for Seth, Suffer for Seth.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


Oh Fuck, King Maxel's going to be dressed up as Sister Abigail tomorrow night.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

You could use the thumbnail of that video for a clip titled "Lake Blowjob".


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAW Tonight


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I can imagine Matt's daughter being a teenager, looking back on this and saying "are we sure it was Jeff and not dad who had the drug problems"?
It's definitely not feeling like the road to WM but it's feeling like the road to a decent enough PPV. 
Maybe I'm just nostalgic or bitter but the biggest feud is supposed to be Reigns/Lesnar and so far it's one of the least interesting. Lesnar is just ploughing through people and we know he's going to lose.
Still I'm starting to get more interested in the triple threat so at least Lesnar/Reigns are doing something right.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> RAW Tonight


This is the Road to WrestleMania, baby! Time to bring out the strong stuff. Let the good times roll towards Nawlins!










Have to cope with WWE fuckery somehow. Kane aka DEATH is still headlining in 2018.



I'm not as exciting this week as I was last week because we had The Ultimate Deletion which I found the hilarity in the entire segment very amusing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


>





Clique said:


>


You guys won't be ready by tonight unless you do both at the same time...


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Excited for RAW!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Legion3 said:


> Excited for RAW!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Legion3 said:


> Excited for RAW!


Optimism on Wrestling Forum?










By the way, good shout guys. Better double up.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can Kane go away please? fpalm


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Interested in a potential Balor/Rollins rematch and Braun's pursuit of the tag team titles.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I'll be on Greyhound most of the day heading back from the njpw show. So I'll definitely won't be able to watch tho doesn't sound like I'm going to miss much


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Back to usual 1am start time tonight for UK. :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I will try to remember to watch this tonight, but I'm terribly out of practice. I will probably be watching the NCAA Championship next Monday though.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Back to usual 1am start time tonight for UK. :mj2


That gives you an hour more to get drunk to prepare for this fuckery. hil2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> That gives you an hour more to get drunk to prepare for this fuckery. hil2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> That gives you an hour more to get drunk to prepare for this fuckery. hil2


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> I’m expecting Cena about to hit the AA on Kane then the famous “gong” hits!! :mark:
> 
> Surely they aren’t going to leave Taker until the go home edition of Raw when there’s a perfect opportunity waiting with Kane.


I'm hoping for Taker to spawn right in front Cena and he receives a double chokeslam. :mark:

If not, Taker just appearing or the gong going off with his voice over, accepting Cena's challenge will do.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> RAW Tonight


That bottle is not nearly big enough.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

> Former WWE champion Jeff Hardy is in Cleveland, Ohio for tonight's Monday Night Raw taping, PWInsider.com has confirmed.
> 
> Hardy, 40-years old, has been out of action since undergoing surgery for a torn labrum and a torn rotator cuff in September 2017 after suffering an injury wrestling a Six Way match on Raw. Hardy noted on social media two weeks ago that he had completed his physical therapy. He then spent all of last week training in the ring at the WWE Performance Center and was said by sources to have looked great in the ring.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Will Taker show up tonight?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Will Taker show up tonight?


I have a feeling he wont show up until the RAW before Mania.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I think Undertaker won't be here tonight. I imagine it'll be "Kane says beat me and you can fight Undertaker" or something.
I really, really would like to hear the little girls with "he's here", darkness, then Cena laid out in the middle of the ring. Just something to show us American Badass Undertaker is going to be at WM
I'm insanely optimistic.

Or I'll take Joan Jett playing Ronda's theme live at WM. Either/or (or both)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Taker won't show up until next week. At best we get a gong to distract Cena and Kane takes advantage and picks up the win. That would give Cena his "answer" and set things up for the go home show.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Taker not showing up until next week would suck balls, but I'm fully expecting it. They want a big talking point coming out of their Go Home RAW.

That feud needs some heat right now. Cena has blown through all of his material, you could see with how half-assed the second promo was from him.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Hasn't there been times when Taker didn't appear until WrestleMania? Part of me wouldn't be surprised if they waited until then. However, he's facing one of his biggest opponents here, so you would think there would at lest be some kind of face off here instead of just a "Loud and clear" message sent to Cena.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Hasn't there been times when Taker didn't appear until WrestleMania? Part of me wouldn't be surprised if they waited until then. However, he's facing one of his biggest opponents here, so you would think there would at lest be some kind of face off here instead of just a "Loud and clear" message sent to Cena.


They need to confirm the match tonight at least, in some way. This a Megamatch for WrestleMania and it's not even officially been announced yet.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Hasn't there been times when Taker didn't appear until WrestleMania? Part of me wouldn't be surprised if they waited until then. However, he's facing one of his biggest opponents here, so you would think there would at lest be some kind of face off here instead of just a "Loud and clear" message sent to Cena.


WrestleMania 31 Undertaker didn't return until WrestleMania. Bray Wyatt built the entire program with solo promos. The match was set before 2 weeks out, however.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't know if saying matches supposedly confirmed for tonight at spoilers or not but in either case:
wrestlinginc.com is saying - I can't post the link since it's got the match in the title, sorry


Spoiler: info about a match and someone else advertised



WWE advertising Ronda Rousey and also Kane vs Cena tonight


So at least I have something to look forward to. 



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Hasn't there been times when Taker didn't appear until WrestleMania? Part of me wouldn't be surprised if they waited until then. However, he's facing one of his biggest opponents here, so you would think there would at lest be some kind of face off here instead of just a "Loud and clear" message sent to Cena.


Not to my knowledge.

Obviousy we know he's going to be at WM vs Cena but it still has to have some sort of confirmation so they'll get to say it's happening.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978307650084593665
Yawn.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Clique said:


> WrestleMania 31 Undertaker didn't return until WrestleMania. Bray Wyatt built the entire program with solo promos. The match was set before 2 weeks out, however.


That's right and I believe before he faced Kane at WrestleMania 20 when he went from Big Evil to Deadman Taker.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978307650084593665
> Yawn.


Dana Brooke :mj4

I hope we don't see these two go at it again. From what I saw in the dark segment, it was pretty bad. Dana is never a good person to work with.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Dana Brooke :mj4
> 
> I hope we don't see these two go at it again. From what I saw in the dark segment, it was pretty bad. Dana is never a good person to work with.



Have someone who is extremely green work with a botch machine like Dana it just doesn't make any sense lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> That's right and I believe before he faced Kane at WrestleMania 20 when he went from Big Evil to Deadman Taker.


In fairness, that was being built up for nearly 6 months or more. If they ignore Undertaker appearing until WM then yeah, I dunno. IT seems lazy


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978307650084593665
> Yawn.


Got a feeling they're going to have Ronda top Asuka's four second squash of Dana back in November:lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978307650084593665
> Yawn.


Good grief, what a waste of time for Ronda. Instead of bumping heads with Triple H and Stephanie some more, she's wasting time with Dana Brooke. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

You know, if Ronda just attacks people and then smiles, I could see that working well.
Arrive, look mean for five seconds, smile uncontrollably, slap fans' hands, murder, smile, slap some fans' hands, leave.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dana types like a 13 year old girl :lol I know Twitter has a character limit, but MAN.

I'm interested in Seth, Finn and Roman tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why the fuck am I staying up until 1am again. *sigh* The things I do for this Company.

I really don't like missing RAW's in the lead-up to WrestleMania. I guran-fucking-tee something big would happen the one night I wouldn't watch. 

Anyone want to come live in the UK and swap?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope this Dana Brooke shit is a dark segment again.

Two weeks from Wrestlemania: Ronda Rousey feuds with Dana Brooke :mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I really don't like missing RAW's in the lead-up to WrestleMania. I guran-fucking-tee something big would happen the one night I wouldn't watch.


Only reason I'm watching tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Only reason I'm watching tonight.


I probably wouldn't bother if it was a regular week, but yeah, WrestleMania season. I'm staying up the next couple of weeks as well probably. I won't be missing the RAW after Mania live, that's for sure.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I probably wouldn't bother if it was a regular week, but yeah, WrestleMania season. I'm staying up the next couple of weeks as well probably. I won't be missing the RAW after Mania live, that's for sure.


For sure no way in the world I would miss the RAW after Mania between the crowd and the debuts from NXT it's always lit as fuck.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

cant be doing with people who abbreviate words into single numbers or letters like see "C" or you "U" or to "2" in 2018.

that basically came about because back in the day you used to have to push keys three times on a phone in order to get certain letters and texting in general was limited and a chore so you would cut corners to save time and get in everything you wanted to say by using single letters for whole words.

you write stuff with virtual keyboards these days so its just lazy and makes you look like you have the intellect of a potato.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978367292894564352


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

u guise giv er a brake liek????

Look maybe landing on the mic last week messed up her English ability?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978367292894564352


Tag Team match, playa!










Should be good. The Cruiserweights don't disappoint.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978367292894564352


Who is this Anthony Jeselnik looking motherfucker?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I hope any Rousey/Dana interaction tonight resembles Rock/Shawn Stasiak back in the day. Having Dana Brooke try and sneak attack her backstage but running into a wall would be great. They can do it as Ronda's coming to the ring for an actual segment with her Mania opponents.

Glad to see the cruisers getting a spotlight back on Raw. Will the finalists for the Cruiserweight Championship be involved, or are we getting Itami/Tozawa vs. Lucha House Party #729 ? Man, Itami's bad. He had the briefest of sparks in his first NXT run in matches with Tyler Breeze, but the more I've seen of Itami, the more I think Prince Pretty is just that good (push Breeze, please). Mustafa Ali is awesome, though, and deserves to get some of this Raw spotlight.

Really looking forward to this episode. Raw has gotten a lot better IMO the closer we get to Mania. Can't say I'm enamoured with Cena vs. Kane, but if anyone can get a half-decent match out of Kane in 2018, it might be Cena... even if Cena has gone through the motions a bit in the last 12 months. I just feel like Cena will be motivated now with Mania around the corner, and I'm expecting some form of confirmation that we're getting Cena vs. Taker.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I guess they are really going to go through make a cw tag belt after wm.


Illogical said:


> Who is this Anthony Jeselnik looking motherfucker?


He is the gm for 205 live


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Really looking forward to this episode. Raw has gotten a lot better IMO the closer we get to Mania. Can't say I'm enamoured with Cena vs. Kane, but if anyone can get a half-decent match out of Kane in 2018, it might be Cena... even if Cena has gone through the motions a bit in the last 12 months. I just feel like Cena will be motivated now with Mania around the corner, and I'm expecting some form of confirmation that we're getting Cena vs. Taker.


I thought last week was a really weak nothing episode, honestly. Although the week before that was really solid. It's been a very hit and miss build this year. They've got two weeks to make a really big splash, so hopefully the build is a lot stronger tonight.

It'll make me staying up to stupid hours of the night a bit easier. :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

UniversalGleam said:


> cant be doing with people who abbreviate words into single numbers or letters like see "C" or you "U" or to "2" in 2018.
> 
> that basically came about because back in the day you used to have to push keys three times on a phone in order to get certain letters and texting in general was limited and a chore so you would cut corners to save time and get in everything you wanted to say by using single letters for whole words.
> 
> you write stuff with virtual keyboards these days so its just lazy and makes you look like you have the intellect of a potato.


Cut Dana some slack, maybe she's a technophobe and that was the equivalent of pecking out a Shakespearean sonnet on her little Consumer Cellular Doro flip phone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I might be crazy, but I actually am going to check this out tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hoping we see Taker and Jeff tonight


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I thought last week was a really weak nothing episode, honestly. Although the week before that was really solid. It's been a very hit and miss build this year. They've got two weeks to make a really big splash, so hopefully the build is a lot stronger tonight.
> 
> It'll make me staying up to stupid hours of the night a bit easier. :lol


I really enjoyed last week's- I got a kick out of Ultimate Deletion, anyway- but I think watching Raw at stupid o'clock would affect my enjoyment/patience for certain things.

Here in Australia, Raw airs live at 11am. Perfect time to kick back and relax when I don't have work haha.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well here we go


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I really enjoyed last week's- I got a kick out of Ultimate Deletion, anyway- but I think watching Raw at stupid o'clock would affect my enjoyment/patience for certain things.
> 
> Here in Australia, Raw airs live at 11am. Perfect time to kick back and relax when I don't have work haha.


You lucky so-and-so. I'd love to wake up in the morning and watch RAW. Instead I have to hold my eyes open and sip Coffee. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock with a massive pop.

:Brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock with a big pop.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:brock
:mark: x infinity


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off with Brock not a bad way to start the show.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

T-the fuck?
Lesnar?

I thought he was done till WM?

Okay, can we make more than 18 minutes without an ad break like last time? Can we?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HERE COMES THE PAIN 










Brock not being over lasted long. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well we are off to a good start. Let's see.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd sound pretty lit tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Haven't heard Paul do a promo in time honestly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:brock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Brock with a big pop.


All 'dat heat for Brock.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The fans chanting along to Paul Heyman’s intro is the cringiest thing ever


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The US Marshall's :lol :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

2 weeks from Mania and Lesnar still won't get on the mic


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Graphic footage my ass.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"US Marshals" LUL


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Roman/Lesnar segment first...? I won't have to suffer through 2 hrs and 45 mins of this trash much longer.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Lesnar is a great face right now.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Hoping we see Taker and Jeff tonight


Jeff who? (Kevin Nash reference)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MEDICAL FACILITY :cole


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, at least it's a mixed reaction to seeing Roman get killed, lol.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Yaaaaaas! Now can Heyman please shut the L up!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Roman/Lesnar segment first...? I won't have to suffer through 2 hrs and 45 mins of this trash much longer.


Are you serious? What do you think closes it?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

DAT HEAT, the plan is working DAMMIT :vince Holy fuck this is hilarious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> The fans chanting along to Paul Heyman’s intro is the cringiest thing ever


So you want them to be quiet? Don''t understand whats so cringy about the crowd going along with Heyman's catchphrase.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Pop for Roman not being here :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman the Hutt no longer impresses me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:heyman6 mocking :reigns theme. :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Brock was justified to beat up Reigns. Reigns said he´d leave the ring, if Brock showed up. And did he leave? Nope.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Crap. I'm bout to tune out and check out the last 10 to see if Reigns actually shows up.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Here Heyman is sucking Roman’s nuts


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How does Heyman not name drop The Rock there?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That mocking :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

This is depressing. Pushing the guy again four years in a row! Ugh!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is the best Heyman promo I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I like Paul Heyman but my god does he drag these promos on way to fucking long.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> TheFaceofthe_E said:
> 
> 
> > Roman/Lesnar segment first...? I won't have to suffer through 2 hrs and 45 mins of this trash much longer.
> ...


Neither have had a match on this show for the last 2-3 weeks, so....

I'll definitely tune in the last 10 minutes to see what's happening, likely something involving Steph and Rousey and I ain't interested in that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heyman's promos have got a bit samey these days, but he still puts 100% effort in to sell a match. You've got to give him props for that.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Heyman's promos are boring these days.

Same shit every time.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm gonna be honest, Heyman, I don't think any man would show up to take a beating. Unless it was from a dominatrix and I don't think Lesnar is one.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Those guys dressed as...bunnies? :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Suspended" shows up 2 weeks in a row in his wrestling gear....is it really that hard to have him wear jeans or someshit? lol..


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

BIG DAWG!!!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh here he is folks! Sooo exciting ?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time for Brock to walk away to get 'dat heat :brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder if Roman is super man enough to win the title. :reigns2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, I see their match at WM being a street fight or something.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good job selling the beating Roman :eyeroll


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> "Suspended" shows up 2 weeks in a row in his wrestling gear....is it really that hard to have him wear jeans or someshit? lol..


This


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Why is the biggest main event of all time opening the show every week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't Reigns get destroyed last week? How is he back already walking just fine?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman makes fighting so fake when he cocks his fist lol who does that in a fight?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yeah cole no where near 100% but can still run and jump off steps,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd should be cheering louder for Roman.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

love seeing Reings getting beat down like the garbage he is through.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Reigns looking bigger than Lesnar.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roman dead


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Reigns going to show up mummified and concussed for 'mania, and he still going to beat Lesnar's behind for THE title.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"one more time" chants hahaha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"One more time" :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One more time chants.

:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not really a fan of them trying to make Roman out to be a Underdog again, tbh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why is it ok to bash guys heads in with the steel steps but not chairs? It looks way more vicious and devastating from the steps imo.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this shit suvks


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I bet they have him show up with wrapped ribs and then he beats Brock injured to be the ultimate underdog


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

crowd cheering the beatdown!! lmao

another fail attempt by Vince to get Roman cheered.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Reigns is a great heel, here. He really is hated by the crowd.

But seriously, WWE, what the fuck are you doing to the advertisers here? Are you paying triple or something to get a segement without adbreaks for this long?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ONE MORE TIME chants. :brock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Reigns looking bigger than Lesnar.


Nothing suspicious there.:hmmm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ can cole get any more up romans arse, the cunt is beyond annoying


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

F5 on the stairs :mark:


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

How will this underdog overcome the odds? :cole


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Will The Big Dog overcome the odds at Wrestlemania?! :cole


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Two weeks in a row


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I genuinely don't give a fuck about this match, even slightly.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Fuck! He slicked back his hair after that F-5. Really? Horrible selling


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Take in how much better the build is compared to Mania 31 lol


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Them boys trying to get that yes chant started to no avail is funny tho. He killed Reigns tonight tho, dang.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know, guys. Those are some intense odds Reigns has to overcome at WM..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"One more time" chants :lol

Turning Brock heel didn't worked


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not a lotta Samoan sympy in that crowd.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What a great fn match that’s going to be.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That looked like it really hurt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena and Kane NoDQ?.. I sense Taker interfering.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank God there’s only 13 days of Brock’s never ending title reign left


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Roman is looking like such a fucking geek, its getting even more ridiculous....


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So Brock will dominate the match and it’ll take one Superman punch and one spear. Roman will five two moves and that’s it. That’s how it’ll go


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Look at all this trash slated for tonight after that, and they wonder why the ratings keep drying up. Where's Sasha?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

You know what I miss? When they'd have those pre-match screens and the wrestlers would do these little movements before striking a pose and the frame freezing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm hoping this isn't a sign their match will be like WrestleMania 31 again. They are making Roman out to be an Underdog like last time, unless he gets the upperhand next week. But that's dumb because he's been beaten down two weeks in a row. I'm really not interested in seeing another one sided contest with Reigns in superman mode at the end all of a sudden.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Disgusted with all the Ronda promos.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

John Cena vs Kane? That's gonna put some butts in the seats!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So um, is Roman gonna get to stand tall during this at all or?

Also another segment with no ad breaks, that means an overkill of them in the next hour or to make up for it fpalm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm hoping this isn't a sign their match will be like WrestleMania 31 again. They are making Roman out to be an Underdog like last time, unless he gets the upperhand next week. But that's dumb because he's been beaten down two weeks in a row. I'm really not interested in seeing another one sided contest with Reigns in superman mode at the end all of a sudden.


This build is 10x better compared to 31 though lol, not saying its great buts its for sure better,


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

if WWE is smart its noway in hell this shit closes Mania and either AJ/Naka Main events or Cena/Taker.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

No one has commented on the fact that Roman just got F-5ed on the steel fucking steps and still slicks back his hair from his face. Who the fuck does that? Wow


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Brock killed Roman. Dat belly to belly! Dat mangled chair! Dat F-5 on the stairs!

Perfect Raw so far.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Not really a fan of them trying to make Roman out to be a Underdog again, tbh.


Don't fret. We all know Roman is whooping Brock's behind next week. They will go into 'mania as equals.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Do they realize all of this would be so much more credible if Reigns didn't show up IN GEAR?

That ring awareness from Reigns when he was so hurt by the F5 that he put his hair back to feed his agonized face to the cam :mj4

So fake ...

BEST WORKER IN THE WORLD :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Waiting for Kane. :banderas


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

arch.unleash said:


> John Cena vs Kane? That's gonna put some butts in the seats!


Hoping for ABA Taker to show up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> if WWE is smart its noway in hell this shit closes Mania and either AJ/Naka Main events or Cena/Taker.


It will def be Reigns/Lesnar because Vince is an idiot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So why is it ok to bash guys heads in with the steel steps but not chairs? It looks way more vicious and devastating from the steps imo.


I was wondering the same thing...it looked like Lesnar hit him straight in the head with those steps. Looked kinda brutal.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

That beat down was enjoyable


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> This build is 10x better compared to 31 though lol, not saying its great buts its for sure better,


Anything is better than this shit. :lol










Fully agree, though. At least they are getting physical this time.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I mean, surely ABA Taker has to show up tonight...? Right? Right?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is the type of badass heel that would be huge money. Coming out and suits, exuding arrogance. Usos and Nia by his side. Type of heel that carries the title INTO ‘mania against the underdog whippersnapper babyface. 

Really easy storytelling. Don’t need to be a creative wiz to book this shit.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, that was good. I thought that beat down looked more dramatic than last week without the crap with the stretcher slowing things down and Heyman's promo, while a little wordy, hit the right points for this feud. I was laughing so hard at the "not real marshals," though, there's been a guy on reddit calling that all week, but I still didn't expect that one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just fuck off michael cole


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So why is it ok to bash guys heads in with the steel steps but not chairs? It looks way more vicious and devastating from the steps imo.


They'd take steel chairs to the head/face unprotected before. Steel chairs were always protected against.

It's just a safety thing/don't do this at home


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


God damn. :brock


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cole is going to be unbearable at Mania when Roman wins the title.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They had me convinced Brock would be coming back out.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Headliner said:


> Cole is going to be unbearable at Mania when Roman wins the title.


'THE BIG DOG FINALLY DOES IT"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This underdog trash again.

:lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That look on Nia's face when her weight was said.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Anything is better than this shit. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m the opposite. I prefer nothing physical before a huge match. Just anticipation and the first contact made when the bell rings.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate all the recaps WWE does fpalm


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm hoping this isn't a sign their match will be like WrestleMania 31 again. They are making Roman out to be an Underdog like last time, unless he gets the upperhand next week. But that's dumb because he's been beaten down two weeks in a row. I'm really not interested in seeing another one sided contest with Reigns in superman mode at the end all of a sudden.


I hope they send Roman out there wrapped up like a mummy and he still gets that title so quick it makes Diesel/Backlund look like an Iron Man Match in comparison.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

The real main event is the Daniel Bryan return! That’s the one the crowds will be into


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This build reminds me of the Ambrose match, where Dean constantly provoked the Beast but got his ass kicked to show his resilience. I guess they are trying to show that with Roman walking on his own. Hopefully the match isn't as shit as the Dean one, such a let down.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey people it's Nia Jax! Cheer her because she's fucking fat!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Alexia is sure mean.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This feud is so Junior High.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mickie coming out to Alexa's music :lmao Now they can't even use Mickie's music?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

haha Mickie coming out to Alexa's theme now.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Nia's screams being replaced with a T-Rex Jurassic Park roar is a YouTube video waiting to go viral.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mickie can't come out to her music? :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Will Nia even win?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:homer Alexa


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MILFie James. :sodone


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nia kinda lookin like a snack tonight :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Will Nia even win?


I hope not.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow this garbage. 



BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> if WWE is smart its noway in hell this shit closes Mania and either AJ/Naka Main events or Cena/Taker.


Nobody is even checking for AJ/Nakamura, so stop it. Cena/Taker is not main eventing over crap in a toilet. Its Reigns vs Lesnar or it's Rousey's match. The reaction to the conclusion of Reigns vs Lesnar will overshadow the event, so it makes since to put them on last.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I get Nia is fat but she's clearly fitter than a lot of women.
On one hand this makes sense but on the other hand it doesn't.

Oh nice a break


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Mickie can't even enter with her own theme despite being the one wrestling.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did Mickie get DELETED by Hardy or something for her to be this mindless drone now?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Geez, WWE, at least give Mickie some dignity and have her come out to her own music.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No idea where Nia falls politically, but her rage-filled scream from last week will easily go down as one of the best impersonations of a triggered modern day feminist. :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Praying Nia ends Alexa’s reign of terror at Wrestlemania


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This build reminds me of the Ambrose match, where Dean constantly provoked the Beast but got his ass kicked to show his resilience. I guess they are trying to show that with Roman walking on his own. Hopefully the match isn't as shit as the Dean one, such a let down.


So horrible, and as bad as I'll get down on Dean's wrestling sometimes, if he were not a hell of a charismatic performer, he would not have come back from that. Brock no-sold him the entire build, shit match, and then no-sold him after the match, too.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Does Mickie just get hotter with age?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> I get Nia is fat but she's clearly fitter than a lot of women.
> On one hand this makes sense but on the other hand it doesn't.
> 
> Oh nice a break


She is definitely fitter than even fatter women :draper2


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I know this may sound crazy but just looking at that picture of Alexa doing the Alexa vs Nia wrestlemania hype promo its got me thinking she winning for some reason (not thats a bad thing I like Alexa) but I was sure she was losing until I saw that picture.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Smackdown is coming live to my hood!!! ??? No thanks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's easy. I see Alexa, I post booty.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Does Mickie just get hotter with age?


Yes


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Inb4 they announce their weekly Sasha and Bayley vs Absolution tag match


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nia is 6'0, not 6'6, her knees aren't that bad.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mickie has some of the WORST attires i've ever seen, like wtf is that supposed to be? And those giant yellow boots looks horrible with it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not impressed with the B show so far. Give me :evilmatt


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Alexa hitting Nia just then was so funny, it just annoyed her instead of hurting her :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I think Nia just said fuck when she turned


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Nia


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like how they bleeped "bitch" after Nia said the word :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Man there go the ring ropes stopping people again.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Censor Guy was late lol!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

gotta love kevin dunn, every time nia walks the camera shakes


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

"lil bitch" :kobelol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh great we get to see a video of steph training for her match after the break...Just what everyone wanted to see.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MORE FUCKING RONDA RECAPS, NEXT. FUCKING AWESOME. :eyeroll


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why doesn’t Steph seem at all worried or afraid of her match with Ronda? She was terrified when Bree Bella challenged her to a match


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

3 second delay not working I see.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a match


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Bitch is censored? I thought she said fuck.
They let Roman say it.
That's sexist.
Next step after WM: Women can swear too!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Im not even fan of Sasha/Bayley but it could be so much better than this. Nia is just awful.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

How come the male performers can call each other b...s but Nia Jax gets bleeped. 

How many video packages of Ronda do I need to see at this point? The chick is on every commercial break. Where the boss at?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Im not even fan of Sasha/Bayley but it could be so much better than this. Nia is just awful.


Agreed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Oh great we get to see a video of steph training for her match after the break...Just what everyone wanted to see.


Training for a match she'll spend like 10 seconds in because she won't want to be tagged :booklel


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hope Steph at least looks hot in the ring, despite how annoying she can be sometimes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shouldn't they prevent Nia from stealing Ronda's sole move, the Samoan Drop?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the word bitch was muted


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I have to keep reminding myself that Wrestlemania is 14 days away.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

the_hound said:


> the word bitch was muted


Ronda said it last week in her promo though.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Bitch is censored? I thought she said fuck.
> They let Roman say it.
> That's sexist.
> Next step after WM: Women can swear too!


It's because it's disrespecting women.  Even though it's a woman saying it...

On a serious note, maybe due to the time? First hour of the show?

Awesome Samoan Drop by Nia though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronda does know she can use the armbar in pro wrestling right? I don't get why shes using these generic fucking moves like the samon drop and shit, just use the move you're known for and you wouldn't look so fucking awful.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This fucking Kid Rock song. This shit is stuck in my head and I really wish it wasn't.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Shouldn't they prevent Nia from stealing Ronda's sole move, the Samoan Drop?


The samoan drop is completely different to a standing reverse kata guruma


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Did Steph get a boob reduction?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MONDAY NIGHT RECAPS :vince5


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Triple H’s face looks like a creased shiny rubber mask


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Kurt Angle is an idiot."

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH talking about ego? :heston


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Alexa vs Nia feud is fucking awful, Nia is so bad at everything she does.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This fucking Kid Rock song. This shit is stuck in my head and I really wish it wasn't.


Didn't even realize it was Kid Rock, that shit sucks compared to the music he got famous for in the late 90s.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Bitch is censored? I thought she said fuck.
> They let Roman say it.
> That's sexist.
> Next step after WM: Women can swear too!


Roman will have to take woman awareness classes for the anti-bullying PR campaign, SMH. 



Tsvetoslava said:


> Im not even fan of Sasha/Bayley but it could be so much better than this. Nia is just awful.


Exactly. I hope they are the final two in the diva's battle match, and they steal the show. Banks has earned a singles match at 'mania at this point. Yet they slight her for Bliss' and Nia's repetitive, bland crap. Jax looks like she's 40 years old, and they are giving her a high school girl storyline... and they expect me to be interested? Hope it's a squash match on the pre-show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Was Triple H's beard that bushy a few weeks ago?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if Ronda messes up and breaks her arm seriously.
I really wouldn't.
Between HHH marrying Steph for the power and Steph having a domination/sadism fetish, I wouldn't mind one of them having their arms broken.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just love when I stay until 1am to watch recaps of things I've already seen.

Thanks WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hunter is a beast in the gym. Always respected his gym ethic.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Was Triple H's beard that bushy a few weeks ago?


No, his beard does grow fairly fast. It looks about 3 weeks of growth


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Didn't even realize it was Kid Rock, that shit sucks compared to the music he got famous for in the late 90s.


The only song I like of his is All Summer Long and that's mostly because of the Sweet Home Alabama sample. :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What on earth is Stephanie's point?

This isn't Judo, this isn't MMA, this is ... fake?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

HHH and Steph getting this video package is awesome.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me at all if Angle wound up eating the pin at mania


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Exceeding world class athletes?:bullshit


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph looking fit and sexy.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> The Alexa vs Nia feud is fucking awful, Nia is so bad at everything she does.


Still standing by my prediction that this be the worse match at WM. But I have a bad feeling this match could get more time then Charlotte vs Asuka. A 5 minute squash is all that's needed as Nia be dropping the title a few weeks later anyway to Ronda.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love that Steph is acting like she's some accomplished wrestler or something. Steph, you've had one match in the last 10 years and it was against a Bella Twin :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wait, I think I get it. HHH/Steph are writing themselves to win.
That's what the whole promo is about.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

"We write the rules"

Yes it's obvious


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh my fucking god, this promo package ... Stop pretending WWE is more legit than MMA.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Hunter is a beast in the gym. Always respected his gym ethic.


He looks incredible for 48 years old to be honest. It's why I never get outraged at him getting a spot on the card like some do. He still is in incredible shape and can still go fairly well.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all if Angle wound up eating the pin at mania


I would be shocked if they did that to Ronda Rousey, were it any other female wrestler paired with Kurt, I wouldn't be surprised, either.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Steph & Trips breaking the 10th wall.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus, that felt like an hour long.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did fans really chant "One more time" as Brock killed Roman again? :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I just don't care about this angle AT ALL.

As for Nia, she still remains fucking terrible. She can never, ever have a good match, it seems, without Asuka or Sasha to carry her. And my God that acting was cringe. Zero charisma. Without Alexa to contrast with, her title reign is going to be really fucking awful. Still better than now though.

The Brock/Roman segment was very good though. I do commend them on the build to the title match. They've done a good job with it, especially when compared to the Mania 31 build.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronda’s photo is photoshopped to bits


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So, by "humbling" Ronda, is Steph refering to Shiek or?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This has been a dreadful 45 minutes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh the CWs on RAW.

Oh the CWs getting crickets. Wonder why. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If Kurt Angle can go, this Mixed Tag could be fun enough. But I'm really not sure Kurt can go anymore like HHH. Hopefully he's not in the same shape he was at Survivor Series, that was hard to watch.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, the CWs are back on Raw suddenly :lol When was the last time they were on?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Oh my fucking god, this promo package ... Stop pretending WWE is more legit than MMA.


WWE is less legit than Power Rangers at this point


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

One of my biggest annoyances in wrestling is trying to make a monster character into a sympathetic one.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love that Steph is acting like she's some accomplished wrestler or something. Steph, you've had one match in the last 10 years and it was against a Bella Twin :lmao


She’s had 2 actually.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vegeta said:


> Did fans really chant "One more time" as Brock killed Roman again? :lol


Yup. It was quite :Brock-inducing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That mixed tag is main eventing right? It does feel like it will

Honestly, how can you sell Steph having a chance against Ronda? A 30-31 years old badass MMA champion against an 40+ years old executive with no wrestling/martial arts background? You simply can't.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If Kurt Angle can go, this Mixed Tag could be fun enough. But I'm really not sure Kurt can go anymore like HHH. Hopefully he's not in the same shape he was at Survivor Series, that was hard to watch.


TLC was worse :lmao

Guy just stood there and then went backstage for 15 mins


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I really don't this angle they're going for.
From "you put my husband through a table and I'll slap you, you can hurt me, I'm terrified, please don't rip my arm off, here's your apology" to "lol she's gonna lose cause it's not MMA"


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Xobeh said:


> So, by "humbling" Ronda, is Steph refering to Shiek or?


Bend her over. F**k her in the ass. And make her humble.

I'd watch.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Triple H and Steph putting themselves over as the most legit people on the planet, getting their personal trainer to say that they're better than Olympic athletes... exactly the kind of egotistical shit they should be doing to make us want to see Kurt and Ronda push their shit in. The fact that it was a bit long and OTT suits perfectly.

Yes, Cedric and Mustafa teaming, this could be great. Drake Maverick on commentary!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow a Kofi photoshoot!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> That mixed tag is main eventing right? It does feel like it will
> 
> Honestly, how can you sell Steph having a chance against Ronda? A 30-31 years old badass MMA champion against an 40+ years old executive with no wrestling/martial arts background? You simply can't.


Steph hits the heavy bag better than Ronda.

Not kidding, Ronda's striking looks horrible.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how that trainer in the video package said Stephanie is above the level of Olympic Athletes in her training sessions, yeah fucking right lol, a 40 some year old mom is outdoing professional fucking athletes in the gym, i'm so fucking sure.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gabba-Gulak deserves a hell of a lot better. :armfold Same goes for Gallagher.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seeing the CWs makes me miss Noam Dar. I know a lot of people don't like him but I do lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexander/Ali will be a darkhorse at WM.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Steph hits the heavy bag better than Ronda.
> 
> Not kidding, Ronda's striking looks horrible.


Stipulation: it's an integender boxing match
:hunter


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Who’s this Drake guy?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how that trainer in the video package said Stephanie is above the level of MMA fighters/professional athletes in her training sessions, yeah fucking right lol, a 40 some year old mom is outdoing professional fucking athletes in the gym, i'm so fucking sure.....


She's in the same condition as the top UFC fighters and Olympic athletes!!!!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Drew Gulak back in raw :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feel bad for these guys not getting that good of a reaction.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cedric :trips8


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seeing the CWs makes me miss Noam Dar. I know a lot of people don't like him but I do lol.


Was he released or just injured?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They still don't understand that you need to flesh out these Cruiserweights characters in order for people to start really caring about them. Sending them out there just to do random tag matches won't cut it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys don't look like a fit on Raw, but they've been KILLING it on 205 Live over the past month for anyone who hasn't been watching. That tournament was good.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Think about how low this division has fallen...we had Neville vs Aires last year


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Let me get the narrative right: Steph and Haitch's point is, this is WWE, they make the rules, Ronda can be made to lose at any point, also at Wrestlemania. So, I suppose if they lose at Mania, they booked themselves to lose, despite bragging about making the rules? By extent, if Rousey wins, it's only because they let her? Or is the Mania match another "shoot"?

This whole fake shoot thing with breaking kayfabe within kayfabe is absolutely hideous.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Feel bad for these guys not getting that good of a reaction.


The Cruiserweights never get a good reaction. It's a shame. 205 Live also gets stuck in the death spot after the crowd is dead from SD. :sadbecky Shame because it's consistently good right now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey it's a repeat of two weeks ago


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Cedric Alexander is beyond talented


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Was he released or just injured?


He's injured, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I mean, if they want to do recaps at least do recaps of 205 Live...idk if anyone watches it. :lol would be nice to be kept up on it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whattamaneuver by Ali.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are they just building this entire IC feud with Miz Tv segments? Feels like the 2nd or 3rd time we've had one with them in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh look, Miz TV. How originial.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They still don't understand that you need to flesh out these Cruiserweights characters in order for people to start really caring about them. Sending them out there just to do random tag matches won't cut it.


Not having them on RAW each week also hurts the division, I was interested in it when they re debuted the division but as soon as they made 205 live and gave them their own show my interest went out the window. I already watch enough WWE programming a week I don't need another hour of it lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't we have Miz Tv with Seth and Finn like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Noam Dar, the guy's name sounds like a location in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Was he released or just injured?


He's injured.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey look, it's the right gay guy next


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Another MizTV segment?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz TV again? :lol

WWE getting lazy as fuck right now. Whatever though, the last segment they had was pretty good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz TV again. Jesus. :lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Going back to Miz TV again? Oh man, just when I was so happy with how the show's gone so far, WWE "Creative" strikes again.

They seriously can't think of anything else?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else got the Far Cry 5 pre order about to unlock at midnight tonight on your ps4/Xbox one?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The lumbar check is one of my favorite moves in the WWE. Truly looks awesome and devastating.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, that was a good line by Miz.

:lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol I live in LA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"I live in LA." Cleveland roasted.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL good work on Miz's part there with the "I live in LA" comment :lmao

MizTV again is lame, but at least we get to see Seth <3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else got the Far Cry 5 pre order about to unlock at midnight tonight on your ps4/Xbox one?


PC

I was going to wait for it to go on sale but after watching some streams today I decided to pre order it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Miz TV again. Jesus. :lmao


I swear they forget what segments they've done.

Luckily they have entertaining guys to make up for it.

I honestly feel like I've got Deja Vu. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Cleveland shot :HA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miztourage breaking up? About time? :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz continues to bury Cleveland. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else got the Far Cry 5 pre order about to unlock at midnight tonight on your ps4/Xbox one?


I have it pre order will unlock 9 pm my time but I'm currently on Greyhound heading back home from the njpw show. By the time I get home it should be already for me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz shitting on Cleveland :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn that was hella mean to Bo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> PC
> 
> I was going to wait for it to go on sale but after watching some streams today I decided to pre order it.


Awesome man, can't wait to start playing it, looks to be the best Far Cry game to date.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is Rollins hair wet enough :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

An hour gone, and a shitty Nia Jax Match, and a short 205 Match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Seth being a troll :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS :rollins


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else got the Far Cry 5 pre order about to unlock at midnight tonight on your ps4/Xbox one?


Tempted to get it on PC now and have it tomorrow. But there might be some issues running it on PC like there was with Assassin's Creed Origins.

It's definitely being bought if it runs well. I wasn't hyped until I saw some Let's Plays. Hope you enjoy it mate.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Yo...

This show is garbage without Roman Reigns, I mean... Wow.

Miz still doing the same crap, the Women's title feud is embarrassing, I don't even care for the CW, and that video package for HHH and Caitlyn Jenner, I mean Stephanie was wack. 

Rollins' voice is like nails on a chalkboard. He sucks and he just destroyed an already dead crowd. Lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting a Miztourage chant going.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hate these promos that are so scripted they sound unnatural.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how one of Miz's opponents is being nicer to the Miztourage than Miz is :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> I really don't this angle they're going for.
> From "you put my husband through a table and I'll slap you, you can hurt me, I'm terrified, please don't rip my arm off, here's your apology" to "lol she's gonna lose cause it's not MMA"


1) Stephanie is an arrogant heel, she's frightened of Ronda attacking her when they're face to face, talks mad shit when they're not.

2) On the made-up show about the made-up martial art, professional wrestling is difficult and there's no guarantee that Ronda will be good at her chosen new sport.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins starting a "Miztourage" chant :trips8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SMILING MAN IS HERE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bo firing shots :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miztourage should be repackaged with Wyatt.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with the bigger pop again.

:bjpenn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is all a set up. Miztourage will attack Balor and Rollins.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow, they didn't even repeat the chant, lol. Ooh Seth suck.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Awesome man, can't wait to start playing it, looks to be the best Far Cry game to date.


What system one for me


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Finn, we get it, you like to eh, say, eh. Learn to eh, maybe speak normally?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Finn not wearing pants. I guess Steph got that gimmick approved. :beckylol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

GO BO!!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hey it’s the gay underwear model


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These Miz TV segments have been great stuff. :lol

Miz is comedy gold.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahaha when Miz asked Bo to say it again, Seth & Finn leaned over all interested :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is kinda lame to be honest


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor = the third wheel on this feud.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BOLIEVE!!


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Finn saved the segment, but it's the same Angle Rousey vs HHH Stephanie storyline, and Bliss vs Nia storyline. This is trash. At least Reigns have a mature segment that someone above the age of 12 can get into.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better than HBK.

:mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nah, son. You aren't close to Mr. Perfect.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't wait for Finn to get repackaged as Finn Gaylor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miztourage melting down. :sodone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Better than Mr. Perfect"

Axel's face. :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This segment sucks


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"MizTV is now canceled."

Crowd with the yes chant. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO I love Seth & Finn egging this all on, and causing havoc in the background :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This has to be a setup.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Finn and Seth smiling like idiots. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rollins and Balor are so cringe right now, in the background going "Oh yeah he just said that" "You gonna let him talk to you like that" this segment doesn't really even need them just let the Miztourage implode on its own.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> This is kinda lame to be honest


"Kinda?"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Can't wait for Finn to get repackaged as Finn Gaylor.


More like Been Gaylor


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Swerve~!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It would have been way more fun had it not been a ruse, that kind of thing is so predictable fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like that the Miz can generate so much heel heat, it seems like some heels want to be cheered.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I heard Seth's cackle again. I can die happy. :Cocky


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Seth is growing on me.
Finn, please get fired.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Meh I didn't enjoy that segment


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh, so sad, I always want to see Bo doing more than background work on Miz TV. He's golden to me, I think if he'd get in the gym he might get more solo time on TV.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE ARCHITECT :rollins :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ooh I liked the look of Seth with the IC title :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

LOVED this segment. I officially love this fued.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Asuka? I thought this bitch moved to SDL..........sigh


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Why is Asuka still on this show lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course Taker not even gonna show up until like 1 week from Mania, fucking pathetic and if he's not the ABA then i wont even give a fuck.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

That was a really fun segment. Easily the best of the night so far. Even Finn was decent.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Asuka STILL on Raw? She's going for a SD title lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Rollins and Balor are so over, both deserve major pushes.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wtf? Why the hell is Asuka still on Raw? 

It’s really annoying that they have this huge epic match and they’re doing nothing to promote and build it up properly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please have Taker interfere in the Cena/Kane fiasco. :fingerscrossed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Asuka still on Raw? I mean her WM opponent is on SDL did i miss something here? she already had her blow off match with Alexa, what she just gonna squash some random jobbers on Raw leading up to WM? What kind of build is that to their WM match? 

Meanwhile on SDL Charlotte is losing to Natalya leading to the WM match, horrible fucking build so far and it makes no sense at all.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Finn with a new OG Bullet Club shirt


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Okay that IC segment wasn't bad but they do the same thing every week lol


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why is Asuka STILL on Raw? She's going for a SD title lol.


Has there been any confrontation between her and Charlotte at all leading up to their match? (Other than the PPV announcement)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

An Asuka match? I wonder what will be the result? :eyeroll


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Has there been any confrontation between her and Charlotte at all leading up to their match? (Other than the PPV announcement)




There was one in ring promo confrontation between the two. That was it.

MEANWHILE Charlotte’s losing to Natalya on SD and Asuka is on Raw with nothing to do


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Asuka still on Raw? I mean her WM opponent is on SDL did i miss something here? \


She will go to smackdown only if she beat Charlotte


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> An Asuka match? I wonder what will be the result? :eyeroll


Just take in she's still going to be undefeated at this time next year, can't wait for the crowd to boo her


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Asuka still on Raw? I mean her WM opponent is on SDL did i miss something here? she already had her blow off match with Alexa, what she just gonna squash some random jobbers on Raw leading up to WM? What kind of build is that to their WM match?


There was no SUPERSTAR SHAKEUP yet, pal :vince


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I still don't get why they let Balor have a mic. The guy is horrible. The segment was doing fine until his music hit and then it was a lot of cringe.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kane in 2018 just LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking Kane


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This RAW has SUCKED


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kane looks so intimidating with that fat shaved double chin sticking out of his mask.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Kane, sweetie, you're the demon. Undertaker isn't. Also y'know, Kane, you showed up in a fucking suit and acted normally. You've lost the whole "i iz a deemon" angle

Hey, it's Asuka.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> More like Been Gaylor


I can vision it, Been Gaylor in his tighty whities with Gallows and Anderson covering him in oil.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I love when Kane cuts promos to his theme song in the background, it's like when a villain from an RPG comes onto the scene to taunt you.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I can’t take Kane serious with that goofy mask, being fat and having chest hair :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

As much as I didn't like them using Miz TV lazily as a plot device, the actual segment ended up pretty good. They could have freshened it up ever so slightly by making it Miz TV w/ Miztourage, then having Rollins and Balor come in to stir the pot, but whatever, it ended up decent.

The IC title looks good on both Balor and Rollins. The Superstar Shake-Up after Mania could lead to a pretty strong IC title division. Keeping Balor and Rollins in there, get Miz over to SD to start feuding with Bryan, and bringing over the likes of Ziggler and Corbin over to Raw, we could have something there. Just throwing ideas out there, but I think keeping Balor and Rollins in the IC title picture on a long term basis could truly elevate the belt.

Time for Asuka! She was looking, umm, voluptuous in that backstage shot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Have they changed Kane's theme again? It sounds different

I miss Slow Chemical :mj2, GOAT entrance theme imo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Short haired cutie jobber.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kane has zero aura these days. It's pretty sad.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Let's go jobber! clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Slackly said:


> I still don't get why they let Balor have a mic. The guy is horrible. The segment was doing fine until his music hit and then it was a lot of cringe.


Because, eh, you see that *smiles*

No idea how Becky can be fine on the mic and he sounds like a fucking retarded smiling idiot. They're both from the same place more or less.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Holy shit! Asuka getting the silent treatment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The interview was longer than the match :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Have they changed Kane's theme again? It sounds different



Yeah and it sounds like shit imo


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That kick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like Cyndi Lauper's daughter.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> I can vision it, Been Gaylor in his tighty whities with Gallows and Anderson covering him in oil.


The gaylor club!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Frosted Flakes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's the female James Ellsworth. :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> Because, eh, you see that *smiles*
> 
> No idea how Becky can be fine on the mic and he sounds like a fucking retarded smiling idiot. They're both from the same place more or less.




Aren’t the Rock and Roman Reigns both from Florida? .... yeah.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

People seem to care little about Asuka and her streak.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> I can’t take Kane serious with that goofy mask, being fat and having chest hair :lol


It's the chest hair that bothers me.
It's like he randomly decided "yes, chest hair looks nice on the body of a demon after 20 years"


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lets go jobber chants :lmao

Dead silence :lmao


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

That segment was cringe. How can some complain about the show being Disnified, while complimenting the suckage that just played out in front of me, especially Rollins' pure suckage.

Nothing happen to even push the match further. The Miztourage is breaking up... Relevance to the 'mania match tho...?

Why hasn't Charlie Flair made any appearances on RAW to push her match. Where is Banks? Is Reigns done for the night?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These squash matches are such a waste of time. Just keep her on SD and focus on building the Charlotte match. :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

So is Asuka a Raw superstar challenging for the SD Title? Is that how they are playing this Royal Rumble win? In previous years if you challenge the other brand's champion you jump ship to that brand.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> I can vision it, Been Gaylor in his tighty whities with Gallows and Anderson covering him in oil.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait you mean Cole actually is covering the fact he was a numpty?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Asuka used Mega Kick!

It's super effective!

Jamie Frost fainted!

:squirtle


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OUCH JUST OUCH


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Corey Graves, you treasure.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm glad they are shitting on Cole for shitting on the Ultimate Deletion


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And what did Asuka squashing a local jobber in 6 seconds do to build the SDL womens title match at WM? The only build to the match is the fucking announcers mentioning the match is happening at WM.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

DELETE! DELETE!!!! DELETE!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wow, they're actually making Cole apologize...


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Press F for Jamie Frost


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No Matt! Stay away from the career ending battle Royale!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Aren’t the Rock and Roman Reigns both from Florida? .... yeah.


Billed or actually grew up in?
In either case, both Beck and Finn are like an hour's drive away or so. The fact she can manage to get over the throwing in "eh" all the time and he can't makes me think he's at fault here.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That Jamie Frost jobber was GORGEOUS! Reminded me of Anna from The OC.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give me Woken Wyatt. :fuckyeah


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why can't we have Cole vs Hardy at WM? :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

delete delete delete delete :mark: sucks hes gonna be stuck in the Battle Royal though.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I'm glad they are shitting on Cole for shitting on the Ultimate Deletion


Cole vs Vanguard 1 at mania :mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Matt in the battle royal :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cole being a dickhead on Commentary again fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince clearly doesn't like this gimmick. Otherwise he wouldn't have Cole shitting on it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they really should just re-name that match to the "we don't have anything for you right now battle royal".

Also Mojo won it last year and what did that do for him? He's in it again why's he even care about winning it when it got him jack shit last year?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I want Broken Matt's next singles opponent to either be Joe, Ambrose (heel) or someone from NXT.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh man. They got Elias doing Snickers commercials now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO that Elias Snickers ad :lol For a moment there I thought Elias had lost his mind LOL.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> Billed or actually grew up in?
> In either case, both Beck and Finn are like an hour's drive away or so. The fact she can manage to get over the throwing in "eh" all the time and he can't makes me think he's at fault here.


Becky is adorable so who cares if she says “eh” or not


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clique said:


> Matt in the battle royal :lol


Hardy would have been better off had he jumped into the lake of reincarnation with Wyatt :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> And what did Asuka squashing a local jobber in 6 seconds do to build the SDL womens title match at WM? The only build to the match is the fucking announcers mentioning the match is happening at WM.


She should stay on Smackdown until WM is over so they can properly build the match at WM.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Slackly said:


> I still don't get why they let Balor have a mic. The guy is horrible. The segment was doing fine until his music hit and then it was a lot of cringe.


Are you trying to be funny?

Rollins destroyed the crowd, what are you talking about with Balor? Rollins delivery was awkward and to make it worse, he wasn't even saying anything relevant. That crowd was dead before Balor walked out there and did not wake up, until Bo botched his denial. 

Rollins has sucked and still does, especially on the mic. Becky or Balor couldn't be any worse.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Elias is mainstream. Yay


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Jamie Frost will be back with her killer snowman dad, mark my words.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Woken Matt being wasted on the AtGBR. :tripsscust Would much rather see him have Vanguard 1 drone strike the hell out of that ****** Cole.

:hayden3 at Samson's Snickers commercial, though.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Who cares about this Sasha and Bayley bullshit..they are both in the battle royal.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cole talking about obnoxious. Much like him saying "Did you see that?" and "That was impressive" over and over again.

Elias in a Snickers commercial.. Wow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who would have thought in NXT that Elias would ended up in commercials? Shitty commercials, but still.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAW has been pretty :meh so far aside from the Miz TV stuff for me.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Haven’t Mojo and Corbin already won the Andre before? Pointless match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loved the Miz TV segment. Rollins getting the Miztourage chant going and his pop when he came out were awesome.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The Matt Hardy segment background legit looks like a homemade stage set up by a 10-year old in his mom's bedroom.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> RAW has been pretty :meh so far aside from the Miz TV stuff for me.


You regretting staying up yet?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Loved the Miz TV segment. Rollins getting the Miztourage chant going and his pop when he came out were awesome.
> 
> :lol


I'm still happy about hearing the cackle in the background. :Cocky

Also, he looked a million bucks with that belt. :trips8


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Erm, we have had women's battle royales before. They go through the middle rope.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The Matt Hardy segment background legit looks like a homemade stage set up by a 10-year old in his mom's bedroom.


Lmao, I always thought it looked like those backgrounds everyones elementary school pictures used.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone else notice the women’s battle royal trophy? No woman on it lol. Bye bye Moolah


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> You regretting staying up yet?












My bed looks very appealing right now, and then Undertaker will come out because fuck me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley is texting Mr.Bayley.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This show has been really bad so far. Totally downhill after the Brock/Roman segment.

Doesn't help that the crowd's been shitty all night too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole exactly what did winning the ATGMBR ever do for any of the winners? He's acting like that match has made careers or something, the winner of the Womens Battle Royal will get exactly what the men get, jack shit, and they don't even get a goofy trophy.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> The gaylor club!!!


Forget the Demon King, he'll be King of the Gays, coming out in lipstick with a big rainbow painted on his back.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, they only talk on RAW


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously who do these guys think they're kidding? You have better luck being a local jobber facing Braun than getting a career jumpstart from that battle royale.

And I actually mean that! James Ellsworth became a mega-star from catching his beat down!


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Another Saved By the Bell segment for WWE. Go Bo$$


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This acting. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Sasha/Bayley angle is just...zzzzz...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanna see Sasha put a huge strap-on on and fuck the hell outta Bayley's phat azz...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This Sasha/Bayley storyline like some High School drama shit. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Every time I see Bayley she looks like she is about to cry.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

FINALLY.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

4x Women's Champion that never successfully defended the title LOL


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> My bed looks very appealing right now, and then Undertaker will come out because fuck me.


Next time, alcohol, then you can prepare for Undertaker to fuck you.
Yes, that's how I read that and I will keep reading it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So cringeworthy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol:lol Bayley won that one. Took them long enough to fight.

They totally blew this feud though.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol “and how long did you keep it”

Sasha got served. :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha vs Bayley!!! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Locker Room Brawl :mark:

This is more like it.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Jedah said:


> This show has been really bad so far. Totally downhill after the Brock/Roman segment.
> 
> Doesn't help that the crowd's been shitty all night too.


Per usual. The crowd was live for Reigns tho!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

My god Bayley has an insanely big booty ughhhhhhh


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ha. The mean girl being bitchy to the school nerd at the lockers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Screech needed to interfere.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:braun


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brawl :mark

RIP Phones


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its a damn shame the Sasha and Bayley feud is being wasted in a pointless Battle Royal, at least give em a singles match on the pre show. Sasha and Bayley finally turn on each other and it culminates for a dumb gimmick Battle Royal?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Who was that lady groping Sasha?

YAY ITS BIG BEARD MAN!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:braun

The highlight of the show arrives!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley's ass in those leather pants


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

About time some damn action with these two.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Forget the Demon King, he'll be King of the Gays, coming out in lipstick with a big rainbow painted on his back.


They’ll really be “too sweet” then :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

GET THESE HANDS

:braun :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, even Braun isn't getting much of a pop.

What city are they in again? This crowd totally sucks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Both of them having that discussion in front of the lockers reminded me to a teen movie/series

That Bayley burn lol

And I must say, i couldn't concentrate in the brawl after it, Bayley in leather pants and Sasha in skin tight jeans kada


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> My god Bayley has an insanely big booty ughhhhhhh


I'd love to see someone like Mark Henry just abuse her holes. :laugh:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Man, even Braun isn't getting much of a pop.
> 
> What city are they in again? This crowd totally sucks.


To be fair Braun sucks


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> To be fair Braun sucks


Regardless of whether you think he sucks or not, he's been the most over guy by a considerable margin for the past year. So you know a crowd sucks when he's not getting a huge reaction.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tucky at Sasha finally turning heel. Only took until almost the end of time, but better late than never.

Hopefully she gets RATCHET chants again. :hayden3


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wanna see Sasha put a huge strap-on on and fuck the hell outta Bayley's phat azz...


Someone's probably created a fantasy vid like that and stuck it on XHamster.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i'm over the Braun thing, dude just squashes and buries guys, now he's burying the tag division, he's pushed stronger than even Reigns is. And he's not entertaining in the ring at all and he finishes guys with a lame fucking Powerslam that he half asses 90% of the time. Fuck Strowman.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'd love to see someone like Mark Henry just abuse her holes. :laugh:


:kobefacepalm


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Very little actual wrestling on this Raw, probably my only complaint about the show. The segments have been pretty good.

Now, we get Braun vs. Sheamus. Have they ever had a match before? This could be a ton of fun.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sarita! Gettin' dat E money!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hopefully she gets RATCHET chants again. :hayden3


The dualing chants she used to get in NXT was awesome.

"Sasha's Ratchet" "No She's Not" "Sasha's Ratchet" "No She's Not"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i'm over the Braun thing, dude just squashes and buries guys, now he's burying the tag division, he's pushed stronger than even Reigns is. And he's not entertaining in the ring at all and he finishes guys with a lame fucking Powerslam that he half asses 90% of the time. Fuck Strowman.


It's his first run. He's actually big enough and athletic enough to do it.
If it was Khali or something then I'd agree. But it's just one run he's had in a while. It'll die soon enough.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Its a damn shame the Sasha and Bayley feud is being wasted in a pointless Battle Royal, at least give em a singles match on the pre show. Sasha and Bayley finally turn one ach and it culminates for a dumb gimmick Battle Royal?


Exactly, but it would be too many women's matches on the card. They got two women's title matches, the battle royal, and the Rousey vs Stephanie match. They also gotta make room for 2 tag matches and the CWs. Sucks, but I hope Sash and Bay can tell their story in the battle royal match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Braun and Vacant for tag champs = :vince$


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cesaro doing his best :braun impression :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun gonna win the tag belts by himself, burying more talent.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Very little actual wrestling on this Raw, probably my only complaint about the show. The segments have been pretty good.


Yeah segments have been good, the show having little wrestling is fine to me since the focus is more on building the feuds for Mania.




> Now, we get Braun vs. Sheamus. Have they ever had a match before? This could be a ton of fun.


Braun/Sheamus have never faced each other. This is their first.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sheamus & Cesaro are great together. :lol


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is Ronda cutting her own promo tonight solo? 

God help us all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Samoa Joe please.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well there, the crowd showed a little life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd has been pretty damn dead tonight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

D'aw, Braun looked annoyed when he didn't get to finish his phrase and the crowd did.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its gonna be fucking Big Show....and i'm gonna skip every tag match they have.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Regardless of whether you think he sucks or not, he's been the most over guy by a considerable margin for the past year. So you know a crowd sucks when he's not getting a huge reaction.


He’s severely overrated


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Braun has become a natural on the mic. His delivery can be a bit off at times, but one of the best guys on RAW right now with ease.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess that was One Beat of These Hands


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Crowd has been pretty damn dead tonight.


Do you blame them? This show has been awful. Ten million women’s segments


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> The dualing chants she used to get in NXT was awesome.
> 
> "Sasha's Ratchet" "No She's Not" "Sasha's Ratchet" "No She's Not"


Word. Not too optimistic that it'll happen often, since I doubt that kids that watch wrestling would really know what ratchet means, but there's always the smark cities to reliably fall back on for the lulz.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If Taker doesn't show up until one week before Mania. :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

The way they’re making us wait, makes you think Braun’s partner must be a big deal


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

RubberbandGoat said:


> The way they’re making us wait, makes you think Braun’s partner must be a big deal


Gonna be Big Show or some dumb shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Gonna be Big Show or some dumb shit.


Please no


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978445520606846976
Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

So they kill the extra hour with Ronda Rousey promos, and goofy promos that are beyond cringe-worthy. This show looks like a legit repeat of last week, except for Roman's part.

The acting was bad, but as long as Bo$$ showed up and finally whipped Bayley's goofy behind, I'm good. Reigns looking like Samoan Fabio after getting F-5 on the steps was bae material. Yes, he is always getting those angles right, while selling the pain. He stole the show, as usual, with the only good segment of the night. 

Is he scheduled to give us an update on his condition, tonight?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Exactly, but it would be too many women's matches on the card. They got two women's title matches, the battle royal, and the Rousey vs Stephanie match. They also gotta make room for 2 tag matches and the CWs. Sucks, but I hope Sash and Bay can tell their story in the battle royal match.




Well Wrestlemania isn’t their only chance to have a great one on one match. I’m sure they’ll do it on Backlash, and maybe this storyline will go on for a while


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait for Ronda to come out smiling still acting like its her first time in front of a crowd and uncontrollably giggling and smiling for 5 minutes, then begin to awkwardly utter a very low muttering sentence like a nervous shy kid speaking infront of the entire school. 

Bitch should be coming out pissed wanting to get her hands on Stephanie, instead shes coming out happy and smiling and telling us how happy she is to be here, fuck off.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Please no


Can you imagine :lmao 

Braun and Big Show as a tag team, talk about boring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Do you blame them? This show has been awful. Ten million women’s segments



I haven't watch in God knows how many months, so I was hoping for a better show.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If I was Sasha Banks I’d be too mortified to mention being a 4 time champion coz it reminds everyone that her reigns lasted like 2 weeks each and with zero successful title defenses.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These RAW's the past couple of weeks have felt very half-assed. I always think I'll miss something, but nothing big ever happens. Definitely should be more to care about two weeks away from WrestleMania.

Hopefully this means they are saving all of their cards for next week to put on a great show, and aren't just being lazy.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> The way they’re making us wait, makes you think Braun’s partner must be a big deal


He won't have a partner. He's going to kill the tag division and become the first ever one-man tag champion. I'm tired of Bland Slowman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If Taker doesn't show up until one week before Mania. :lol


Knowing Taker and WWE, they may do the same shit they did for the Mania 31 match with Bray and he may not be appearing at all until Mania :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Just need someone to photoshop Mark Henry standing behind her in his sexual chocolate outfit.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Gonna be Big Show or some dumb shit.


That would be the biggest letdown since Savio Vega.

My rough list of potential Braun partners (in order of preference)

1) James Ellsworth
2) Alexa Bliss
3) Samoa Joe
4) Elias

... 389) Big Show


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoever Braun's partner is its gonna be a shitty random thrown together tag team just so Braun could have something to do at WM.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Loved Sasha/Bayley's backstage segments.. reminded me of those couple of ones...











Especially Bayley's line "how long did u hold the title" similar to Trish telling Lita " when was the last time you were champion?"


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Can you imagine :lmao
> 
> Braun and Big Show as a tag team, talk about boring.


Maybe it'll come to light that Braun's actually a 3rd generation big man after Andre and TBS. Would be a glorious story line.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Gonna be Big Show or some dumb shit.


Del Rio.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Can you imagine :lmao
> 
> Braun and Big Show as a tag team, talk about boring.


Give Big Show the old gimmick of impersonating wrestlers.
It's gonna be Braun Strowman and... Big Showman?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Gonna be Big Show or some dumb shit.


I'd legit LOL if it's Big Show. :lol Would be typical WWE to make us wait for some shit reveal like that.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man if Big Show is Braun's partner just throw him under the ice in a frozen lake. His heat is gonna go away fast.

Give him Elias since it would make a funny, interesting contrast. And Elias deserves some gold too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I actually think Big Cass will be Strowmans partner. Even though I want it to be Joe.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'd legit LOL if it's Big Show. :lol Would be typical WWE to make us wait for some shit reveal like that.


BAH GOD BIG SHOW :vince3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> I haven't watch in God knows how many months, so I was hoping for a better show.


Worst road to Wrestlemania ever


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I actually think Big Cass will be Strowmans partner. Even though I want it to be Joe.


That's worse then it being big show.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has Braun legit hurt his knee?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Taker has to be be here tonight if Cena and fucking Kane is the main event.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Also, barely any reaction to Braun. This crowd is really terrible.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> That's worse then it being big show.


Remember how fucking bad he was :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Welllll it's the Big Shooow.
Ohhhh myyyyyy! :cole


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Next segment and I can turn off RAW I think.
Since I doubt Undertaker is showing


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Crowd was not dead for Reigns, daddy. Suck show= dead crowd. Admit it, already.

Ronda will probably get a reaction tho.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> That's worse then it being big show.


Big Cass. :maisielol

Could you imagine the crickets from the crowd. I don't think anyone remembers him.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

With Cena/Kane seemingly going on last, Taker may return tonight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’re doing a terrible job of building up this year’s Wrestlemania 

- No decent build up so far to AJ and Naka, just friendly with each other
- No decent build up to Charlotte and Asuka, only one confrontation with them
- We don’t even know Strowman’s tag partner yet
- No word on Undertaker yet 
- No build up with the Cruiserweights, just friendly with each other


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sami and KO are fired, Shane and DB are injured, yet somehow probably all of them will be on the show tomorrow :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Worst road to Wrestlemania ever


Idk, man. WM32's road was very bad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cena/Kane probably Main Eventing a RAW in 2018. :lol

Surely Taker is going to show. You can't end with that shit and nothing big happening.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

tbh this has been a good show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Remember how fucking bad he was :lmao


And how bad his fucking theme was?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if Taker returns still in full on zombie deadman gimmick after Cena called him out for his goofy antics with lightning and then brought up him training on his wife's instagram....It would just be so dumb, ABA Taker used to cut such bad ass real promos, so much better than the monotone slow deadman shit, i'd love to see ABA Taker cut a shoot promo on Cena.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cena/Kane probably Main Eventing a RAW in 2018. :lol
> 
> Surely Taker is going to show. You can't end with that shit and nothing big happening.


Wouldn't even doubt it, just ends with Cena winning :lmao


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Whoever Braun's partner is its gonna be a shitty random thrown together tag team just so Braun could have something to do at WM.


Why not have him and Elias go into 'mania. In fact, where is Elias?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

About Asuka/Flair - was it just at RR and then Asuka announcing she's challenging her and that was it?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Idk, man. WM32's road was very bad.


Yeah, 32's was horrendously bad. 31's was pretty terrible too, despite the event itself being great.

People have short memories.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> tbh this has been a good show.


You aren't watching RAW then lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> That's worse then it being big show.


I mean, I agree. WWE is trying to make this huge surprise(if it is him) for him and no one will really care lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Also, barely any reaction to Braun. This crowd is really terrible.


I'm usually not one to go after a crowd considering how garbage these shows are.. but yeah, tonight I think they all might be anesthetized or something.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

People whining about Braun when we have this geek being shoved down our throats.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Himiko said:


> They’re doing a terrible job of building up this year’s Wrestlemania
> 
> - No decent build up so far to AJ and Naka, just friendly with each other
> - No decent build up to Charlotte and Asuka, only one confrontation with them
> ...


Yeah. It's somewhat amusing because the card is really good but the build leaves a ton to be desired.

Brock/Roman has been built up well. Credit for that.

Usos/New Day/Bludgeon Brothers has too.

The whole Owens/Zayn/Shane angle has second wind thanks to Bryan's return and they have made the most of it to their credit.

Alexa/Nia has been generally good but whenever Nia gets a starring role, as seen tonight, it inevitably gets brought down.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> And how bad his fucking theme was?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Coach is really trying it...:lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I still like how Kurt really took the "you suck" chants and made it into something supportive.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't blame the crowd for being shit tbf, this show has been pretty :yawn so far. Couple of good segments, but very forgettable so far.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Speaking of bad themes....Rondas music is terrible.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I actually think Big Cass will be Strowmans partner. Even though I want it to be Joe.


If they do that they might as well pull Cass to the middle of the ring, stick him in the jugular, and let him bleed out. They'll both be DOA and they don't have any other tag teams that can heat them up. They'll break them up quick, abandon Cass, and revive Braun with a hot feud because he's worth more than Cass.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Ronda only owns one outfit :lol She wears the same thing every single time she shows up lol.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Speaking of bad themes....Rondas music is terrible.


It's the music she used in the ufc. By Joan Jett.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cena/Kane probably Main Eventing a RAW in 2018. :lol
> 
> Surely Taker is going to show. You can't end with that shit and nothing big happening.


LOL, they'll probably just have Cena win and go off on Taker some more at the end of the match. Still, it's a No DQ match, so something has to happen here.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

She's literally a child in a toy shop. She can't help but smile. It's the best thing ever


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Barely any reaction for Ronda either. WWE is killing her aura week after week. Smart to put her out here with Angle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronda not acting a bit angry, still smiling and fucking happy....


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Whoever does Rousey’s makeup needs to be fired


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ronda always looks like a shy kid speaking at an assembly. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ronda, WHAT is that eyeshadow under your eyes??? Red? It looks awful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate that they give her Piper's clothes and gimmick. She doesn't have Piper's charisma or any Piper quality about her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SavoySuit said:


> It's the music she used in the ufc. By Joan Jett.


Yeah I know, still an awful choice though haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"You are ready for Mania, Ronda"

TBF Snooki had a match at Mania, standards are not that high :grin2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are my eyes deceiving me? Absolution involved in a segment with someone other than Sasha and Bayley?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy wens3


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What's going on with her eyes?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Whoever does Rousey’s makeup needs to be fired


This.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's stupid having Paige say it's her house when she can't even wrestle anymore fpalm


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

What's with Ronda's eye makeup? It was really shit last week too. The red outline makes her look stoned. :lol


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Will Paige make a shocking return to 'mania?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think Ronda only owns one outfit :lol She wears the same thing every single time she shows up lol.


I wonder if that's just her ring gear with the one piece of merch she has so far.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Please don't hurt Mandy Rose. Do what you must to the others.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Paige looks awful.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hey it’s clown lips !


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well...at least it's not Dana.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That eye makeup needs to go, now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, Ronda is cringe on the mic fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"She don't need no friends" Random guy in the crowd. :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't know, Kurt Angle always looks as excited as a little boy about to touch his first boobie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The only thing good about Ronda is her music.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Paige looks preggo right now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh look a contest on "what the fuck is that makeup" between Ronda's eye shadow and Paige's lipstick?

Huh, she's not smiling uncontrollably. She's getting better.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Paige reminds me of 2004 Lindsay Lohan turning into 2014 Lindsay Lohan, she just looks like a total washed out shell of her former self nowadays.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This segment :canunot

Paige calling Ronda 'baby girl'

I'm trying not to cringe guys, I'm trying.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige's hair looke weird, her make up is the usual ugly, but the hair looks weird.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not a good segment in any way.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy and Sonya getting fed to Ronda (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao what was that by Deville.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Only Roman can say babygirl....babygirl :reigns


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is just awful.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Mandy needs to wrestle with a full face mask like Vega so she can protect the goods.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay, I'm happy. I have faith in the world again.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, yeah, Ronda is pretty fucking green. As to be expected.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Ronda vs Paige @ the most awful make up in WWE, BOOK IT VINCE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda got a better reaction than Roman. :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Not as bad as last week's, but still meh. Mandy calling an audible. Stop giving Ronda a mic.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They need something to happen during every Ronda promo so she can show her diversity going from happy humble smile face to pissed off bitch face


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Okay, I'm happy. I have faith in the world again.


I feel the opposite.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Well the crowd woke up a bit. See what happens when people are actually half way entertained?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ronda is underwhelming so far. 

She's no female Lesnar, she need to do more.

Hope she doesn't flop at Mania. 

Is 75 year old Angle gonna have to carry a bish?!


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Pentagon dark would have done it.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

And they continue to remind us Mandy and Sonya are not to be taken seriously.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally, Ronda pulls out a judo toss! It looks infinitely better than the Samoan Drop and the suplex she's been doing. Just let her use the judo style, it's way smoother and more natural for her.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok paige NEEDS to fucking go already, she serves no purpose, she can't get physical or do anything anymore, and her mic skills are cringe as fuck, shes not helping Sonya or Mandy, why are they keeping her around?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> You aren't watching RAW then lol



well I usually don't watch and besides a few segments I skipped this seems like a passable episode haha. Maybe it's the WM goggles.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> What's with Ronda's eye makeup? It was really shit last week too. *The red outline makes her look stoned. *:lol


With WWE's policy towards drug tested part timers you never know.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Only Roman can say babygirl....babygirl :reigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The contrast of Ronda being all smiles to going into killer mode could work but they need to find the right balance with it and Ronda also needs to find her footing while doing promo segments.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that segment was awkward. Paige promo was :hmm, Sonya was a bit late to catch up Mandy there. Best part was Ronda going for the armbar, someone was asking for it, so there you have it. Still, not feeling Ronda at all yet.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't think that did anyone any good there, but at least Ronda got to have some more experience doing a promo on RAW, she even got through a What chant just fine, but looked like she forgot a line there at the end when she was talking to Paige.

Damn, I feel kind of bad for Sonya and Mandy, they probably could have been a little something if Paige hadn't been re-injured, but I don't see it now.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is Ronda going to be untouchable for her whole WWE run? 

I get it, she's a former UFC chamption. But even Shamrock lost to HBK his first WrestleMania back in the day.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> I feel the opposite.


I think most people do.

All I want is for her to be able to do two things: stop the constant smiling (I know she can't help it but she's getting it under control) and actually perform some moves.
She's stiff, she's wooden and she's green. But there was no way they were going to give her a chance with Steph. Steph cannot work or carry a newbie. If they wanted to make Ronda into something good, they'd have thrown her into a match with Becky or Charlotte.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The Club's theme music makes me think a great tag team is about to come out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Could give a fuck about this match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Random ass Tag Match that leads nowhere :yawn


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Pentagon dark would have done it.


Pentagon Dark would put most of this roster out of business without a sweat.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

OG BC? Surprised WWE would allow that.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Ronda got a better reaction than Roman. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


Really? Roman had the biggest reaction. Ronda's reaction was only bigger than everybody elses, and it was till weak.

Stop trying to mislead folks who are actually watching this show for themselves. Reigns is the man, Cena will definitely get the biggest reaction tonight, and Ronda is better than all the mediocrity leftover. 

I'm about to tune out, now that it looks official that Reigns or Banks is coming back on screen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> Damn, I feel kind of bad for Sonya and Mandy, they probably could have been a little something if Paige hadn't been re-injured, but I don't see it now.


Paige getting injured fucked up the entire angle, I'm still hoping they eventually do something with them. Hopefully it's sooner rather then later.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This segment :canunot
> 
> Paige calling Ronda 'baby girl'
> 
> I'm trying not to cringe guys, I'm trying.


I was having flashbacks to Charlotte and Sasha sweethearting each other 2 years ago. Credit to Paige because, as bad as this was, it was still better than that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Is Ronda going to be untouchable for her whole WWE run?.


Of course not, she hasn't even done her first match yet. Give things time.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

2 weeks from Mania and you have Gallows and Anderson out here....fuck off


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Is Ronda going to be untouchable for her whole WWE run?
> 
> I get it, she's a former UFC chamption. But even Shamrock lost to HBK his first WrestleMania back in the day.


She'll lose eventually.
So far it seems to be one of two things: either people underestimate her or else they panic with her.

Eventually she'll be worn down to a "normal" level wrestler.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> I was having flashbacks to Charlotte and Sasha sweethearting each other 2 years ago. Credit to Paige because, as bad as this was, it was still better than that.


That's legit all I could think of when she kept saying baby girl lmfao


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Ronda segment was fine, dudes really judging her like she's some veteran performer.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Paige getting injured fucked up the entire angle, I'm still hoping they eventually do something with them. Hopefully it's sooner rather then later.


They should break away from Paige. The Absolution feels like a bunch of geeks, and it's not like Paige is amazing on the Mic. Just passable. Both of the call-up stables on both brands were terrible and forced.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The Techno Team 2000 got more of a reaction out of me than The Club does. 

And what the fuck is "the club?" A book club? A crocheting club? A no Homers club? What is this club?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ronda was better on the mic tonight and that judo toss was pretty cool. Couldn't save the cringe though. At least Mandy/Sonya can win the Women's tag titles when they eventually debut. I like the both of them and would hate for them to fade into obscurity.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They should break away from Paige. The Absolution feels like a bunch of geeks, and it's not like Paige is amazing on the Mic. Just passable. Both of the call-up stables on both brands were terrible and forced.


I mean I agree, I just don't see where they go from here. Creative really needs to come up wtih something well creative and we all know how bad they are at that lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They should break away from Paige. The Absolution feels like a bunch of geeks, and it's not like Paige is amazing on the Mic. Just passable. Both of the call-up stables on both brands were terrible and forced.


There are a few women superstars on the same level as Paige on mic... Alexa, Charlotte, occasionally Sasha.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I miss the commentators laughing at, and ripping Booker to shreds for saying stupid stuff all the time that doesn’t make sense


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I mean I agree, I just don't see where they go from here. Creative really needs to come up wtih something well creative and we all know how bad they are at that lol


Both Women scenes are in a really bad place right now, tbh. SD is lucky it has Charlotte/Asuka happening.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wish :braun would come out and just destroy all the geeks :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

LOL at people complaining about that segment. Nothing wrong with it. Paige was good enough on the mic, and Ronda was convincing enough in her attack. She's got a great presence about her when she kicks ass. Segment did it's job.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Both Women scenes are in a really bad place right now, tbh. SD is lucky it has Charlotte/Asuka happening.


It's only going to get worse if the rumored plans for WM next year turn out to be true.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Both Women scenes are in a really bad place right now, tbh. SD is lucky it has Charlotte/Asuka happening.


Literally no build though, its just happening.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> At least Mandy/Sonya can win the Women's tag titles when they eventually debut. I like the both of them and would hate for them to fade into obscurity.


I hope they do, I like both Mandy and Sonya. They would probably be better on their own away from Paige.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Himiko said:


> I miss the commentators laughing at, and ripping Booker to shreds for saying stupid stuff all the time that doesn’t make sense


*looks at Ronda*


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I still think a Mr. Imperfect gimmick would go places. Have Curtis do vignettes of trying to do everyday tasks and fucking them up. Tries to make the perfect scrambled eggs, burns them beyond recognition. Tries to build a doghouse, ends up looking like a tornado hit it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

OOOhh they're in Cleveland, that explains it. Ohio usually only wakes up for PPVs :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So who's hyped for Cena vs. Kane in the MAIN EVENT? :vince5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Light botch lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This episode needs a Big Dick Johnson return to spice things up.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Light guy fell asleep on the switch.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Literally no build though, its just happening.


Pretty much. SD has the workrate matches. AJ/Nakamura and Charlotte/Asuka have got virtually zero build and are living off their match potential.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol did they accidentally cue the Undertaker lighting there for a second? Confirmed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hate that Gallows and Anderson are complete afterthoughts in WWE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Match was such a snoozefest that it even knocked the lights out briefly. :mj4

Thank fuck for Samson coming up next. :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Elias vs some random fuck now?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Light botch. 

In before *gong*, lights go out and Kane pins Cena in 2018. :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias is back...wonder if he's still depressed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Cole a full on heel now or what? He's all over Elias' dick, he was shitting on Matt Hardy, but he still sucks Roman's dick, he flip flops between heel and face 3 times a night.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I was hoping Taker was about to come out and challenge Bo Dallas at Mania. I'd watch that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This show has been awful. What an awful road to mania


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Elias looks really fat in that shirt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why are we promoting the SD's women's championship match on RAW?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This RAW has been painfully bad, not gonna' lie. I really wouldn't have missed anything. :lol

Doesn't feel like Mania is 2 weeks away tonight.

Hopefully Taker shows up to at least inject some excitement/talking points after this.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Why are we promoting the SD's women's championship match on RAW?




I guess because Asuka is still on Raw


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Idk, man. WM32's road was very bad.


Literally nothing much has happened on RAW. SD’s side is much better with Bryan returning


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow so this is the raw 2 weeks away from WM? Gallows and Anderson get a random match, Elias gets a random match, Asuka faced a local jobber, random CW tag match, i mean are they even fucking trying?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Only thing that can save RAW tonight is Taker riding out on his bike. Or should we save that for Mania?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This RAW has been painfully bad, not gonna' lie. I really wouldn't have missed anything. :lol
> 
> Doesn't feel like Mania is 2 weeks away tonight.
> 
> Hopefully Taker shows up to at least inject some excitement/talking points after this.


I just don't get it all this fucking talent on both rosters and they can't put on a good show to save their life. They have to know the shows fucking suck. I'd honestly be ashamed if I was a part of the writing team or an executive in the company.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's been a while, Elias. I'm ready to go walking with ya


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The GOAT has arrived.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think that takes the award for the ugliest shirt Elias has worn so far :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> I guess because Asuka is still on Raw


Yeah that's probably it. Makes no sense for Asuka to still be there tho.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SMELLias


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow so this is the raw 2 weeks away from WM? Gallows and Anderson get a random match, Elias gets a random match, Asuka faced a local jobber, random CW tag match, i mean are they even fucking trying?


They are either being extremely lazy or saving all their cards for next week. I hope it's the latter.

Otherwise next week's show could be shit as well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Charlotte is fucking HORRIBLE in those mix match challenge promos, you can see Roode cringing his ass of when shes speaking, he legit had to look away and close his eyes in the one where Charlotte started singing.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Elias getting that heat in heatless Cleveland.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I just don't get it all this fucking talent on both rosters and they can't put on a good show to save their life. They have to know the shows fucking suck. I'd honestly be ashamed if I was a part of the writing team or an executive in the company.


I've been sat here wondering why I'm still awake for like an hour and we're about to see Cena vs Kane in 2018. What am I doing with my life.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If Elias joins that fucking battle royal...


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Elias sold out MSG, jeezy, he's great.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

When are we gonna get the Elias/Rock concert?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias is fucking up Cleveland with the Lebron mentioning :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias' sweet tunes :lenny


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Please, PLEASE let Elias be Braun's partner.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Of course Samson Da Gawd is the only guy aside from Brock who's capable of waking up this shithole city. :drose


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Elias spitting them pro sports truth bars.

It's obvious Jeff Jarrett and Elias will have a program after Mania.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I've been sat here wondering why I'm still awake for like an hour and we're about to see Cena vs Kane in 2018. What am I doing with my life.


I got my Ronda segment.
I'm considering opening a shop for exotic pets.
Or seeing if I can mix cement in my stomach.
Not sure which one is more interesting than waiting for another 40 minutes for Cena/Taker


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rhyno? LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd like to kill the fucker who started the man bun hairstyle, looks so fucking gay to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias killing Cleveland. :lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus Christ Elias is at his best when he is roasting the crowd lmao, great delivery


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says, I would pop for Ellsworth coming out to be Braun's surprise partner at mania. I can't think of anyone more fitting. Even if just for that night.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Random ass Rhyno...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhyno vs. Elias. :lmao

This RAW. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are we getting these random ass fucking matches that have nothing to do with a feud or WM? Now we got Rhyno vs Elias? why?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Rhnyo vs. Elias. :lmao
> 
> This RAW. :lol


They better be saving all the good stuff for the main event.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It really does say a lot, both about Elias and about this crowd, when he has more heat than anyone else all night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rhyno and Kane need to go. unkout


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, RAW is ass tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

"We want earplugs" hahaha Graves is getting pretty good


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> They better be saving all the good stuff for the main event.


If Cena pins Kane and RAW just ends. :maisielol I'll piss myself.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey comes out with some funny lines when it comes to Elias "I'd give a baboon a guitar before I'd trust Elias with one" :lmao


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I take it Elias will be receiving a Gore for his efforts.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Fuck Kane, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

At the rate things are going here, dogging on the Browns in Cleveland might actually start getting heels cheered.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like Rhyno, a lot.
Why is he in this match?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I forgot how damn long RAW feels to watch. Gotta rebuild my tolerance for it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If Cena pins Kane and RAW just ends. :maisielol I'll piss myself.


Even if we get some fake out bullshit with Takers music...he better be there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias's theme is underrated af.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Right so Elias is Braun'ts partner. That's good at least.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bjpenn at MAGGLE redeeming himself for his Ultimate Deletion burial by putting over The King of Song Style.

And although manbuns are cancer, Graves has no room to throw jabs at someone's hair when you take into account that he's got the gayest version of the Aryan Youth haircut in recent memory. :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That’s quite a chest on the drifter


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice, at least Elias gets the squash


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

When Elias is shirtless and has his hair pulled back like that, he looks like such a manly man. 

Like he could kick Chuck Norris' ass and then go into the woods and come out with a dead Grizzly over his back.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beating two geeks sure did a lot for Elias.

Momentum for that Battle Royal win. :vince5


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh wow, another recap coming up before we get into...............John Cena vs. Kane!

Is this a random Raw in December or May, or is this two weeks before WrestleMania?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I would hope since Cena/Kane is main eventing that Taker is showing up otherwise this is a waste of time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck I hate recaps...do we really need to see Cena bullying Taker again?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't we know why Cena is disrespecting Undertaker? To get him to wrestle at WM!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Elias get a better fucking finisher, just use the elbow drop that looks so much better


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So the rhinoceros just went extinct.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only thing that will save this RAW is if ABA Taker comes out towards the end.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, Club vs. Miztourage, Elias vs. Rhyno, now it looks like a recap of Cena shitting on Taker coming in... yeah, this show has fallen off a cliff. I was enjoying things but they're absolutely phoning in the last hour. Watch Cena beat Kane and they go off air without a Taker tease.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> I forgot how damn long RAW feels to watch. *Gotta rebuild my tolerance for it.*


That's like undergoing bee sting therapy without 100% knowing if you're allergic to the buzzy little bastards. :lol

Save yourself the pain, brah.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Elias get a better fucking finisher, just use the elbow drop that looks so much better


He should use the elbow as a lead in to the Drift-away. Kind of like HBK used it as a lead in to SCM.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Only thing keeping me watching is ABA Taker possibly coming out at the end, if not then i'm gonna be fucking pissed.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I really want to turn this show off, but I do want to see if Taker actually shows up..
Which I know he won't.. So time to move on.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Yeah. It's somewhat amusing because the card is really good but the build leaves a ton to be desired.
> 
> Brock/Roman has been built up well. Credit for that.
> 
> ...


Has the Usos Bludgeon New day match even been announced yet? Ha, I honestly don't think it has

The KO Zayn storyline has been built up well, but that match also hasn't even been officially announced yet.

Roman and Brock gets all the build up budget because it's Roman.

All in all, an atrocious build.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Spoiler: No taker until WM.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Top-tier forum weapon right here. :tucky Have some rep for your efforts. :clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ/Naka should be last..


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

"I can't believe we're two weeks away from Wrestlemania!" Yeah, watching this last hour of Raw, I'm having a little trouble believing it too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Only thing keeping me watching is ABA Taker possibly coming out at the end, if not then i'm gonna be fucking pissed.


If Taker doesn't show then this RAW was a huge waste of time with barely any storyline development whatsoever.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The only good thing was Ronda for me.
I'm hoping Biker 'Taker is here.
Other than that the only good thing was Ronda actually doing a segment without corpsing. Nia's thing was pointless since apparently a six foot woman has knees as weak around a woman that's 6'6/
This really was fuck up of a RAW.
There's no way this is the last segment so I assume Lesnar/Reigns ends it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If Taker doesn't show then this RAW was a huge waste of time with barely any storyline development whatsoever.


I'd be shocked if Taker shows up to be honest


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg i'd die if this theme plays tonight with the creepy little girls chanting then Kid Rock coming on


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> "I can't believe we're two weeks away from Wrestlemania!" Yeah, watching this last hour of Raw, I'm having a little trouble believing it too.


It's a good job they keep saying two weeks, otherwise It'd be quite easy to forget.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> I'd be shocked if Taker shows up to be honest


Same, he will either show up next week on RAW or at WM


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RAW is video packages and recaps :eyeroll


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Every time John Cena takes a dig at a superstar for something they do, he eventually has to eat his words coz he ends up doing the exact same thing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The fact Cena/Taker isn't officially announced yet baffles me. Surely you'd want a Megamatch like that announced ahead of time.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol, could they make it any more obvious right there that Cena is the self-centered, conceited, egomaniac with that slo-mo when he says it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Taker will show up tonight it’s pretty obvious.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Kane main eventing Raw in 2018!! wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's only 10:40 so with run over time that means this match is going to get like 20 minutes..........ugh


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Sound like from this thread I missed jack shit.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Taker HAS to show up. Raw needs a big ending.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are making way too many references tonight. Would be ridiculous for Taker not to show.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The fact Cena/Taker isn't officially announced yet baffles me. Surely you'd want a Megamatch like that announced ahead of time.


5 years ago this would of been a mega match but not today.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> It's only 10:40 so with run over time that means this match is going to get like 20 minutes..........ugh


Honestly unless Taker shows up


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

In b4 Samoa Joe swerve.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ugh. Why am I still here? I feel like I am staying up just to be disappointed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The fact that Cena/Kane is no DQ practically gives it away that something will go down during the match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> It's only 10:40 so with run over time that means this match is going to get like 20 minutes..........ugh


That's good for a Taker return. No way this match goes 20 minutes unless they want to bore everyone in the crowd and at home to death. 

Saying that, they've already done a good job of that tonight. :armfold


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Only thing that will save this RAW is if ABA Taker comes out towards the end.


*Gong* "Are you scared? He's here!" :mark


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i still find it weird that raw hasn't even mentioned daniel bryan being cleared, it's the biggest thing last week and not even a mere mention


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

the_hound said:


> i still find it weird that raw hasn't even mentioned daniel bryan being cleared, it's the biggest thing last week and not even a mere mention


Smackdown only storyline, I think. They're pushing it heavily to watch Smackdown


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

the_hound said:


> i still find it weird that raw hasn't even mentioned daniel bryan being cleared, it's the biggest thing last week and not even a mere mention


They did mention it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

the_hound said:


> i still find it weird that raw hasn't even mentioned daniel bryan being cleared, it's the biggest thing last week and not even a mere mention


They've mentioned it like 3 times with a recap video lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> 5 years ago this would of been a mega match but not today.


It's still a big match, the crowd reaction clearly proves that. I don't disagree it would have been bigger when the Streak was in tact though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Deadman Taker shows up i wont give a single fuck, ABA Taker or nothing god damn it, he should have never went back to the Deadman gimmick in 2004.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The 1st MITB match was 13 years ago. God, where does time go.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ugh I'm so bored....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth vs Finn again next week. I predict Miz will interrupt it :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seth vs Finn again ? this feud is so fucking boring :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prepare for me to cream myself in this thread if ABA Taker comes out.

Not happening, though.

It's going to be the 'Deadman' :yawn


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's still a big match, the crowd reaction clearly proves that. I don't disagree it would have been bigger when the Streak was in tact though.




No, it’s not a big match, nor a match anyone is interested in seeing. They’re only excited because of the potential appearance of the Undertaker

Edit: just realised you meant Taker vs Cena. Thought you were talking about Kane and Cena.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's still a big match, the crowd reaction clearly proves that. I don't disagree it would have been bigger when the Streak was in tact though.


Eh yes and no, I feel the fans no matter what would be excited for anything involving Taker purely out of Nostalgia/Respect.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz tv one week, Balor vs Seth the next, how original


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth vs Finn again next week. I predict Miz will interrupt it :lol


Oh definitely. I highly doubt they'll do a clean finish for that match on the go home show. Balor stays 1 up over Rollins and with Balor standing tall tonight I think Rollins wins the IC title at Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are Coach and Cena gay lovers or what? Why does he have to go over to him every fucking time he comes out?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

what the fuck is up with rhonda's eyes :lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Seth vs Finn again ? this feud is so fucking boring :lmao


They've got really lazy. Although I enjoy their matches together, so :shrug


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins next week :mark :mark


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> The 1st MITB match was 13 years ago. God, where does time go.




Down the toilet along with the standard of WWE


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The fake pyro kills me every time


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The fact Cena/Taker isn't officially announced yet baffles me. Surely you'd want a Megamatch like that announced ahead of time.


I'm sorry TFW, the "megamatch" was Brock vs. Goldberg at Survivor Series 2016.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow. Normally Cena has a chant for about 10 seconds.
This is really a bad raw...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ace and the true Face of the company.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is going to make Flair/Steamboat look like something out of Heroes of Wrestling. Riveting folks. Riveting.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They had a decent start with the IC title build, but they pretty much killed it. Oh boy, another rematch on the go home show. :eyeroll

Match should be very good, but they succeeded in making it feel less interesting.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Eh yes and no, I feel the fans no matter what would be excited for anything involving Taker purely out of Nostalgia/Respect.


Yeah but the pop was huge at the sheer mention of it by Cena. No other match these past few years for Taker has got that kind of pop.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins next week :mark :mark


Yes, hooray, that match we saw last week or the week before is happening!!! :mark That's how good RAW is!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*sigh*
"motions hands to come here"
Good on you Kane!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Illogical said:


> I'm sorry TFW, the "megamatch" was Brock vs. Goldberg at Survivor Series 2016.


FANTASY WARFARE JUST GOT REAL :cole


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Only Cena can wake a crowd up on RAW


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Coach pulled a possible Heenan and spoiled the ABA surprise.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how no matter how fat and out of shape Kane gets he continues to wear tights, the man has no shame apparently.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> FANTASY WARFARE JUST GOT REAL :cole




Ha. Oh Jesus. I blocked that outta my mind. Most irritating build up in history.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"What version will we see the undertaker if he does come back".. Welp Coach gave it away...


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why does Kane still wear fake hair? It looks ridiculous.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Coach "what version will Undertaker be"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

When Cena lifts someone up and then falls to make it look like he collapses under the weight, it's so fucking unbelievable we've seen this dude pick up big show like it was fucking nothing lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Illogical said:


> Yes, hooray, that match we saw last week or the week before is happening!!! :mark That's how good RAW is!


:shrug Doesn't stop me from being excited.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena just lightly leapt into those steps :lol


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Please let Undertaker appear ... and announce that he’s Braun’s tag partner.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"What version will Undertaker be"

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dammit Coach you gotta do better than that...he pretty much gave it away...well we were all thinking it anyway


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Cena sells like a dad in a fake fight with their child


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I change the channel to Raw for the first time tonight and the first thing that happens is :cole doing his cut and paste commercial time spot.... typical :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match is everything I expected it to be.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I've never seen anyone in wrestling take a shoulder into the steel steps bump as bad as Cena does, he seriously stops mid throw and does a shoulder tackle into the steps so he makes sure he knocks them half way across the floor, it looks so fake and shitty.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is going to be such a huge let down when Undertaker doesn't show. 

If he doesn't show WWE's stats on getting the part timers to show up live on Raw to hype Mania is just pitifully low.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Dammit Coach you gotta do better than that...he pretty much gave it away...well we were all thinking it anyway


Word around is that the entire lockeroom is trying to calm down and hold Vince back to prevent him from coming out and destroying Coach for that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

As long as Undertaker isn’t the deadman I’ll be happy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I change the channel to Raw for the first time tonight and the first thing that happens is :cole doing his cut and paste commercial time spot.... typical :lol


Monday Night Commercials :cole


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I miss when people used to try and kill those steel steps back in the old days. Funnily enough, Undertaker used to do some great knee-first bumps into them.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Coach "what version will Undertaker be"





wkc_23 said:


> "What version will we see the undertaker if he does come back".. Welp Coach gave it away...


I would blame Coach but we all know that line came from Vince or Dunn.

Still, regardless of who it came from... great job guys fpalm


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

hahaha Coach pulled a Heenan

I hope that Taker doesn't come back as ABA. It was the worst Taker ever. The best was the Ministry Taker.

Damn I'm old lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Watching Cena and Kane brawling outside the ring on a loop would be my personal hell.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Word around is that the entire lockeroom is trying to calm down and hold Vince back to prevent him from coming out and destroying Coach for that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Terrible match, just bring Taker out please.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

FITZ said:


> This is going to be such a huge let down when Undertaker doesn't show.
> 
> If he doesn't show WWE's stats on getting the part timers to show up live on Raw to hype Mania is just pitifully low.


Well, Bray did have to carry their whole feud by himself so it's not at all anything new.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

HAHAHA Kane going head first into the steps


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Inb4 Taker debuts his brand new gimmick. A grumpy old man who just wants to read his newspaper in peace


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

THAT'S- WHAT- THE- UNDETAKER- DOES

fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Um, Cole, Undertaker is not Kane


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Thats what the Undertaker does!" wow really Cole? Thanks for pointing that out cause no one could put that together for themselves, fucking idiot.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's what the Undertaker does! :cole


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hmmmm twice they have done the Ariel camera now, HE'S HERE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena choke slammed Kane :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is insanely stupid.
I'm the REAL Undertaker


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Abisial said:


> THAT'S- WHAT- THE- UNDETAKER- DOES
> 
> fpalm


I guess they forget that Kane does that too. (and Lesnar did it once too)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cena needs to go old school. :smugcena


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Taker's response to Cena's 'mind games'


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> That's what the Undertaker does! :cole


I had to step out right after the Club tag match, did anything happen with Seth since then?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Kane needed a while to sit up there.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kane is fat


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane is so fucking FAT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That shitty chokeslam :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kane's light uppercuts looks so damn shitty, he's hit like 10 of those in this match. Looks like he lightly flicks the bottom of Cena's chin and Cena sells it like it knocks him down.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Meltzer, how many stars? :trolldog


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

lmaoooooo Kane's turn to sit up this is so terrible


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I had to step out right after the Club tag match, did anything happen with Seth since then?


No, it's been fucking shit. Elias and Rhyno had a match for some reason. :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I had to step out right after the Club tag match, did anything happen with Seth since then?


Not really


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

last time cena lay in a pile of broken table, punk showed up

ohhhhhhh


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Undertaker reaching up from under the ring and pulling Cena under would be cool. But I’d prefer the American Badass than the Deadman


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who's ready for Cena to overcome the odds?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> lmaoooooo Kane's turn to sit up this is so terrible


He needs to do 200 of those a day


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that certainly was worth all that time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If RAW ends here :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Did anyone just see Cena give the ref the signal to get rid of the steel steps? fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If RAW ends here :lmao


it will


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This lowkey is a burial of Kane as nothing more than Takers little bro gatekeeper :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

UNDERTAKERRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Cena no selling everything Kane did...sigh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give me American Bad Ass. :mark


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Cena having his weekly mental breakdown. God I hope he gets his asskicked at Mania.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

KHHHAAAAANNNNN!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So this is the new angle. Psycho obsessed Cena :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

On the edge of my seat.... sorta..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sigh
Next week maybe


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

"sold out crowd after sold out crowd"


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

They also chant CM Punk's name. Why no complaints about him?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is getting annoying now. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taker, come Out and Play ay!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Cena is OK with going to WM as a fan why is he all worked up that Udertaker is not answering him?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL this was the main event of raw folks LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Taker ain't showing up tonight :HA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow fucking seriously? I sat through this shitfest for another no show?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

wow what a giant waste of time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck off


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well that RAW was a complete fucking waste of time. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ooookay


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow, not even a tiny hint from Taker this week.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I liked the Rousey and Nia segment.
I liked Elias and Braun.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

FOR FUCK'S SAKE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Taker again.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Horrible ending. :no:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is really the RTWM :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Cena: "You let me down. You let Kane down."

Kane: "He burnt my face, fuck off."


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Another week passes, another episode full of shitty trolling.

Such lazy last minute build again, pathetic.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This "will he or won't he" shit with Taker is boring now. It's drawing me away from the feud rather than getting me invested..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Once again I'll say it...Taker is lazy.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

We already know how the match is going to go. Undertaker will move like a snail and there will be like 100 false finishes.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hey michael cole, wheres the fucking apologies for that shite fest tonight?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a shitty RAW


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit. WM is 2 weeks away and this is the RAW they give us?!.. WWE should be ashamed.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What an awful excuse for a Raw that was. Two weeks before their biggest show. This company should be embarrassed.

Brock/Roman was good. It was all downhill from there.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mortified for anyone who chose to stay up watching this till the end. Including myself.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

I just turned on a stream 15 mins ago just to see if he would come. Have not watched raw since last year and fuck why did I even bother.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW sucked as hard as I remember. Dat Road to Mania. :banderas


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Is Vince really THAT desperate? I mean 1 week feud... if Taker doesnt retire now maybe the next year he wont even be part of the RTWM and have a match straight up in Wrestlemania


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978467576224387072
This is probably true. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Worst RAW of 2018 so far and that's saying a lot. Literally like two segments I enjoyed. Rest was forgettable trash.

Hopefully next week is better. :maisie3


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

ok no terrible booking.. At least one of the big matches for mania should have something extremely exciting happening every week on the road to mania to get people talking..

tonight was a complete waste of time.. Fuck you wwe.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If Taker returns again only to lose at WM to Cena I swear I will cut a bitch


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Roman Reigns opening segment + attack

- The Miz/Miztourage/Seth Rollins/Finn Balor/Club MizTV segment + attack

- Bayley/Sasha Banks backstage segment + attack


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

One of the biggest matches on this card is going to be officially announced the final week before WrestleMania. :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I understand the build of mementum for him to arrive, but he really should have made some sign tonight. 

Cena doing gods work on the mic again keeping ppl invested in a feud where the opponent hasn't done fuk all week in week out.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

he's not going to show till mania, i honestly can't wait till team HHH takes over the company and dunn, dogg and MR macmohn fucks off for good

roll on nxt


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I honestly, genuinely, do NOT want to be "that guy", but the supposed "Road to Wrestlemania" used to be filled with building up to the biggest matches of the year and the final few Raw and Smackdown episodes were usually some of the best.

That's just the complete opposite of what we get now, and I don't understand. We have arguably the strongest roster of in-ring performers ever and this is the trash they give us? 

I constantly feel like I'm wasting my time watching this shit, and it's very disappointing and downright frustrating.

To be cheesy and quote this stupid Cena/Taker storyline, DO SOMETHING. Jesus christ.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I stayed up until 4am for this shit.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That's one of the worst RAWS I've ever seen. Two fucking weeks from Mania.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TakerFreak said:


> I just turned on a stream 15 mins ago just to see if he would come. Have not watched raw since last year and fuck why did I even bother.


Same. :lol

Was browsing the Raw thread and saw the comment about Coach wondering which version of Taker is showing up, indicating he might show up as the ABA Taker, so I thought "why not?", it'd be cool to see him like that again live since we haven't seen it in almost 15 years now, but instead it just ends with another desperate Cena promo. God's speed 4th season of LU.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have to agree with Edge in that Cena is just too hokey. His antics on this build just don't sell me on the feud and this whole desperate egomaniac Cena we are getting now does absolutely nothing for me.

I really hope Taker beats him at Mania.

This RAW really peaked with the opening Reigns/Lesnar segment. Kind of went downhill from there.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Good to ok but largely forgettable. Brock/Roman segment and Miz segment were the standouts.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They should film a vignette with Cena travelling through the Dungeon Of Doom to reach Undertaker, like Hogan did.

"Kaaaaaaane my son, bring him to me!"
"There is no Cenation in here, I can feel it!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sad thing is they probably popped a rating for Hour 3 with this no show Taker shit.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

@Mango13

That's it Mango cheer everyone up by keeping the Bayley gifs coming, her arse and Elias' guitar skills were the only good bits tonight.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

No, no, to find Undertaker you have to ride out in a motorcycle into the middle of the desert with low fuel and kill snakes for food and boots and live for a week.

Or so that Big Show promo said.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The first couple of hours of the show, I enjoyed, and thought a lot of posts here were being unnecessarily negative. But that third hour... boy, did WWE earn every bit of that negativity!

It seemed like they were bringing the crowd down for the big show ending moment where they revealed that Undertaker accepted Cena's challenge. But, because that's what the people EXPECTED, they said, alright, let's swerve the people. Let's not give them what they want/expect. Sometimes, it's okay to roll with what the people expect. Predictable doesn't always mean bad.

They should have just done it here. We all know it's going to happen, there's too much focus on it. Waiting until the final hour to add it to the card does nothing positive. All they've done is drag it out another week and give people a shit show. It doesn't increase anticipation. It doesn't make the pop stronger for next week. The energy was there now. Next week, it'll be more like, "ugh, finally."

Bad move, WWE, bad move.

Sigh... at least I've got the second half of Strong Style Evolved to go and watch now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I didn't think Raw was bad AT ALL, just very forgettable.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Goddamn, son, after all this Undertaker better be so spry and healthy, moving like he's fifteen and just got his first piece, just fucking skipping down to the ring. At Mania, that entrance better be some fucking pirouettes, he better be carrying one of those acrobatic ribbons with him, and doing a motherfucking interpretive dance telling Cena how he accepts the match and is going to kick his ass.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe the Undertaker will come out next week? WWE might end up waiting until Wrestlemania for him to show up. Maybe someone else will come out at Wrestlemania? They could accept his challenge or something.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> @Mango13
> 
> That's it Mango cheer everyone up by keeping the Bayley gifs coming, her arse and Elias' guitar skills were the only good bits tonight.



no more gifs but here ya go.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> no more gifs but here ya go.


Photoshop Mark Henry standing behind her, @EdgeheadStingerfan would love it, it would make his evening  :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The top two feuds for Wrestlemania are based on the premise of someone bitching about a part timer not being there enough. 
At least you can't say anymore WWE doesn't know its fans.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

First two hours were solid and entertaining, but, man, that died a death there at the end. Elias was the only thing that saved the third hour. Sheamus had half of a good match, if you're interested in Cena acting crazier and more petulant by the week the main event will make you happy, I watched it from the corner of my eye as I bobbed my head to some Stankonia (greatest southern rap album ever made), then tuned back in to see Cena lose it and claw at his eyeballs for a minute.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Raw was lit. :woo

Miz TV was the best. :woo

Bayley and Sasha went 0-100 real quick. :woo

I'm really enjoying this RTWM.


P.S. If Ambrose is healthy, he should be Strowman's partner for obvious reasons: history with The Bar and to get the titles back.

:ambrose5*


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL, I didn't even notice Ambrose being gone. Shows how relevant he is to me.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Liked the Brock/Reigns segment and the subsequent :brock rampage

Will skip through rest of Raw later.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Brock destroying Reigns is always fun.

The rest was boring. I guess Bayley and Sasha fans should be happy their doing something.

Im bored of Cena already and this Taker stuff. Honestly dont care if this match happens its to late and has no purpose.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Enjoyed the opening segment of this week's RAW. I will never get tired of seeing Brock decimate Roman Reigns. The reason why is because Roman hardly ever gets to be dominated. Thought the Miz TV segment was good and loved when Miz said he's the better IC Champ over Mr. Perfect which got Axel teared up. Really tired of Finn Balor's smiling gimmick though. Loved seeing Sasha Banks snap on Bayley in that backstage segment. 

I felt the first two hours of the show was solid but fell down hard in the 3rd. Ronda getting to throw some moves, the timing was a bit off but that is to be expected. She needs to stop smiling too. Elias is back. Ok. Cena/Kane match, both guys tried but they just don't have chemistry together. And with the cliffhanger ending, the crowd was so dead. Undertaker either says yes next week or we have to find out during WM.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The trainers probably keep telling Ronda to 'slow down'


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Whoever told Roman that getting up after an F5 on the steps was a good idea and he should do it, should be sacked (Fired). WWE are in two minds of making Roman either a sympathetic babyface (hence the beatdowns from Brock) or a bad ass who needs to look strong (walking away on his feet). It's counterproductive and it harms Roman more then helps him in this build. And this isn't the first time either, remember the RR 2016. I may not like Roman, but creative doesn't help with their booking at all. 


The rest of Raw was pretty forgettable, to be honest. Loved The Miz TV segment, Banks/Bayley fight and the Asuka squash but that's really it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> Photoshop Mark Henry standing behind her, @EdgeheadStingerfan would love it, it would make his evening  :lol


:hmmm:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Whoever told Roman that getting up after an F5 on the steps was a good idea and he should do it, should be sacked (Fired). WWE are in two minds of making Roman either a sympathetic babyface (hence the beatdowns from Brock) or a bad ass who needs to look strong (walking away on his feet). It's counterproductive and it harms Roman more then helps him in this build. And this isn't the first time either, remember the RR 2016. I may not like Roman, but creative doesn't help with their booking at all.


The no-selling annoys me too. It doesn't make Roman look strong, it just seems ridiculous he's walking after a brutal F5 like that. Also he wasn't taped up at all after the 'brutal' attack last week on the stretcher that :cole kept mentioning. 

Just feels like there's no continuity there.

If they want to make Roman look like a bad ass then just make more even segments than him getting his ass kicked. He's not a rookie like 2015 anymore, the segments should reflect that imo. Seems like he's poking the Beast and getting his ass handed to him to me.

If they have Roman get the upperhand next week it's going to look silly and Superman, because he should be selling his beatdowns from the past two weeks.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The no-selling annoys me too. It doesn't make Roman look strong, it just seems ridiculous he's walking after a brutal F5 like that. Also he wasn't taped up at all after the 'brutal' attack last week on the stretcher that :cole kept mentioning.
> 
> Just feels like there's no continuity there.
> 
> ...



He shouldn't have shown up this week, that would've been better. And WHAT ABOUT HIS SUSPENSION??!!!!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

One of the reasons I wanted Undertaker vs Cena so badly was for the promos and the build. They are just going to have a gong next week to close the show :facepalm


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I don’t wanna be _that_ guy; but I didn’t think much of this weeks Raw. Only started watching again a few weeks ago, I suppose with Mania just 2 weeks out I was expecting something meatier from Raw this week. The show didn’t quite hit the mark it could’ve, but it’s all good: Daniel Bryan’s back, NJPW’s good at the moment and Styles vs Nakamura’s 2 weeks out. I’m good.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Please can we have the GONG go off next week only for it to cut to Cena's music so he can troll the audience?

Only for Taker to then come out as ABA?


----------



## ShadowR (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW! Only 100 pages, with 2 weeks before WM.
WWE will be a watchable again when this thread will have under 50 pages. No putrid minds to influence the casuals. >
That being said, I enjoyed the Sasha vs. Bayley brawl . I kept yelling "Let them fight". If they don't end up on the main card on WM, all this will be for nothing.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> He shouldn't have shown up this week, that would've been better. And WHAT ABOUT HIS SUSPENSION??!!!!


and what about assaulting US Marshals? Shouldn't he be in jail? 

Or were they supposed to be plants sent by Lesnar? I didn't quite understand Heyman when he was talking about it.


----------

